# Around the Web (July)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bobby Cremins starts things off for us in the month of July...

7.1.06​ 

Report: Cremins accepts College of Charleston job

Good to see Cremins back in coaching. Actually, I'm just glad he's not doing Sunday night ACC Hoops anymore. :biggrin: That's a huge hire for them actually. Think of how hard it is to get someone this late. To get someone as big as Cremins... Very nice.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

7.1.06​ 







Hall of Fame ends Tip-Off Classic 



> SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (AP) -- The Basketball Hall of Fame has discontinued its annual Tip-Off Classic game on Thanksgiving weekend, ending a 27-year-old tradition.
> 
> The Tip-Off Classic committee made the decision to cancel the event, once the first game of the college basketball season, because of a lack of money and NCAA scheduling rules that made it harder for top Division I teams to participate in the game, The Republican of Springfield reported.










Gonzaga doesn't have to fish for talent anymore 



> While every other college coach is fishing metaphorically during July, Gonzaga's Mark Few could be fishing literally. He could be out on the Pacific Northwest streams he loves, casting flies and trying to catch a summer breeze and a few hungry trout.
> 
> He already has bagged his limit of 2007 recruits.











Inside Dish: Oden plans return from surgery 



> Incoming Ohio State C Greg Oden, who is recovering from wrist surgery, almost certainly will be unable to participate but will be welcome at the U.S. senior men's team practices next month in Las Vegas. Buckeyes coaches, in fact, want him to attend. The timing of Oden's return to health will be uncertain until his cast is removed and he undergoes a follow-up MRI, but in the meantime, he can run, lift weights and work on shooting with his opposite hand. "We're going to get him one heck of a left hand," coach Thad Matta says. . . .


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Has this been brought up around here before?

SEC & Big East Announced Yearly Event



> Columbia, SC - The Southeastern Conference will participate in a men's basketball
> showcase event involving the Big East Conference beginning in December 2007.


So we've got ACC-B10, Pac10-B12, and now SEC-BE set up for 2007. Comments?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Has this been brought up around here before?
> 
> SEC & Big East Announced Yearly Event
> 
> ...



It's great news, more big time match-ups.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

pac 10 big 12 would be around 2008


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

7.4.06​ 








Kennedy keeps busy (7/3/06)


> OXFORD, Miss. (AP) -- New Mississippi coach Andy Kennedy has signed the fourth member of his first recruiting class.
> 
> Eneil Polynice, a guard from Sarasota, Fla., signed a binding national letter-of-intent on Monday.










Duke eyes crackdown on K-ville (7/3/06)


> DURHAM, N.C. (AP) -- A crackdown on the behavior by students awaiting basketball tickets might be one side effect of allegations against the Duke University lacrosse team.
> 
> Krzyzewskiville, named after Duke basketball coach Mike Krzyzewski, is a tent city where students wait in line for weeks to obtain good seats in the adjacent Cameron Indoor Stadium.










Joakim Noah: Small price to become better man (6/28/06)


> The NBA held its annual draft Wednesday night, and despite public sentiment, Noah did not burst through the curtains and plead to be included. He did not ask anyone to show him the money. He did not wear a cap for the cameras.
> 
> Today, like yesterday and like tomorrow, Noah is a Gator.
> 
> If you cannot understand the worth of that, shame on you.










Bearcats still scratching out recruits (4/3/06)


> For most involved in the business of recruiting college basketball players, the year 2006 is yesterday's news. Some programs had their recruiting classes for this coming fall completed more than a year ago.










Bob Huggins: Just Win, Baby (7.3.06)


> The catch? The coach was Bob Huggins.
> 
> Suffice it to say, the decision has been controversial, and renewed a debate that has been hovering over college basketball since the glory days of UNLV: Just how much trouble are you willing to accept off the court, for success on it?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 5, 2006​








Rivals.com Mailbag (7/4/06)


> Remember all that talk about the Big East being such a superior conference last season? It's been replaced by big, fat question marks all over the league.
> 
> Connecticut lost five starters, including four first-round draft picks. Villanova lost the top three guards in its four-guard starting lineup. West Virginia lost four of five starters and almost all of its scoring. So did Cincinnati, which will have its third coach in as many seasons. The league's top scorer, Quincy Douby, is also gone, taking the NCAA Tournament hopes of a Rutgers squad with him.
> 
> ...










ABCD Camp: Mayo, Love, and Much More (7/4/06)


> These days, the Reebok ABCD Camp is not the only destination for top high school talent. Nike and Adidas have their camps during the same week, yet Reebok's Sonny Vaccaro still manages to bring in the goods. The top two players in the 2007 class, OJ Mayo and Kevin Love, will make Teaneck, NJ their home this week for the ABCD Camp. Those two are just many of the stars in attendance.. here is a preview of top stars who will be attendance:*










Time To Go Camping! (7/4/06)


> Buckle up your seat belts because the wild and often times unpredictable July recruiting scene is about to take center stage. Reputations are on the line the next few weeks as college coaches and media members take to the streets to catch all the action. Come on with us, we’re going camping!










Mountaineers optimistic about rebuilding year  (6/30/06)


> Darris Nichols has heard the pessimism from friends and teachers. He's heard it on television and seen it in magazines.
> 
> They tell Nichols, one of West Virginia's few remaining veterans, his NCAA tournament days ended March 26 with the last-second loss to Texas in the Sweet 16.
> 
> Forget about the Sweet 16 this year, they tell him.










Top 5 Uncommitted PG's (7/5/06)


> Fresh off a visit to USC, O.J. Mayo is expected to announce his future plans at the Reebok ABCD Camp and it appears that USC is in a strong position to land the No. 1 player in the country. Get the scoop on the nation’s top prospect and an update on how the rest of the nation's best uncommitted point guards are doing on the summer circuit along with a look at the schools they are currently favoring.










Top 5 Uncommitted SG's (7/4/06)


> Five-star shooting guard Jerryd Bayless is at the top of his game but his college destination, and even his AAU team affiliation, is up in the air. Get the scoop on how the former Arizona commitment and the rest of the nation's best uncommitted shooting guards are doing on the summer circuit along with an up-to-date look at the schools they are currently favoring.










All eyes turn to shoe camps (7/5/06)


> Kevin Love shocked the recruiting world when he broke ties with Nike for the chance to face Greg Oden at the Reebok ABCD camp last year.
> 
> A couple of guards may be plotting a similar move as the three big shoe camps begin this week.
> 
> "A lot of great head-to-head battles always take place at the ABCD camp and with the No. 1-ranked player, O.J. Mayo, set to be there talk is that Derrick Rose and Jerryd Bayless (ranked No. 3 and No. 9), may come to the ABCD camp instead of the Nike camp to square off against O.J." Rivals.com recruiting analyst Jerry Meyer said.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 6, 2006​







CH.net: JT3 Interview  (7/6/06)


> CHN: Looking ahead, what should we expect to be the strengths and weaknesses of this year’s team?
> 
> JT3: Our Strength will obviously be our Frontcourt. Jeff and Roy have some good experience and have proven themselves. We will miss the perimeter scoring that departed when Brandon (Bowman), Ashanti (Cook) and Darrel (Owens) graduated. We have some guys who are capable of stepping up and filling that role in the backcourt, but I would say our strength is the frontcourt and our weakness is backcourt.










2008, 2010 Tourney Sites announced (7/6/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- Boston, Indianapolis, Glendale, Ariz., and Memphis, Tenn., will host regionals in 2009 for the NCAA men's basketball tournament.
> 
> Philadelphia, Miami and Minneapolis will hold first- and second-round games in 2009, along with Kansas City, Mo.; Portland, Ore.; Greensboro, N.C., and Spokane, Wash.










Downey, Fredrick join South Carolina (7/6/06)


> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) -- South Carolina got its backcourt of the future when two of the state's top high school stars of the past officially joined the Gamecocks.
> 
> South Carolina coach Dave Odom said Thursday that transfers Zam "Buck" Fredrick III and Devan Downey have been accepted to the university. The two must sit out next season according to NCAA transfer rules.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 7, 2006​








Coaches need to be seen, too (7/7/06)


> Syracuse coach Jim Boeheim loves the trifecta of summer basketball camps that will take him to Indianapolis, Teaneck, N.J., and Suwanee, Ga., over the next six days.
> 
> "It's great from an evaluation standpoint for a head coach because you can see so much talent in one place,'' Boeheim said Thursday during a break at the Nike All-America Camp at the National Institute for Fitness and Sport.










The bank shot is hard to find in summer ball (7/6/06)



> I was that guy Thursday at the Nike All-America Basketball Camp, minus the binocs and the stupid hat. I was keeping vigil for something rare -- exceedingly rare in July:
> 
> The American Teenage Bank Shot.
> 
> Amid the fundamental moonscape that is the July camp and tournament circuit, there are several basic basketball tenets that are harder to find than the remains of Jimmy Hoffa: a jump stop, a taken charge, a screen away from the ball ... and a jumper that (purposefully) deflects off the glass and into the basket.










Sources: O.J. Mayo told USC staff he was committing (7/6/06)



> Mayo was in Los Angeles last Wednesday to Friday. He met with the coaching staff, played with USC's returning players on campus and had a conversation with USC athletic director Mike Garrett. Mayo also met with Floyd for the first time. A source said Floyd has only talked to Mayo a handful of times, during which Mayo has expressed his interest in playing at USC.










 Mayo will announce, Love will wait a bit (7/7/06)



> HACKENSACK, N.J. - O.J. Mayo will make a decision on where he'll attend school sometime in the next 72 hours or so. The smart money is on USC.
> 
> "It's a great opportunity," Mayo said of his desire to head to Los Angeles and play for USC coach Tim Floyd. "It's a nice campus, they have a good incoming class and it'll be easy to get players to come out there to help."
> 
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 7, 2006, Part II​








The most impressive camp stars pass the ball (7/7/06)








ABCD Camp: Day One - Mayo, Walker, Boyton, Aldrich (7/6/06)








Age limit lets colleges offer a class in cynicism (7/7/06)



> When the NBA and its players' union agreed last summer to effectively bar high school stars from jumping straight into the draft, the league accomplished something I thought was impossible: It dumped another layer of cynicism on college basketball, which was rim-deep already.
> 
> This hits home with speculation that O.J. Mayo, the 18-year-old from Ohio, might announce this week that he's coming to Southern California. Let's say it happens.
> 
> OK for O.J., a soon-to-be-senior high school guard who will have to play somewhere in 2007-08 while waiting for his NBA eligibility to kick in. The rule changes prevent him from going straight from driver's ed to No. 1 in the draft the way Kwame Brown, LeBron James and Dwight Howard did.










Learning to use their ABCDs (7/6/06)



> There will be no trips to the beach, no weekend getaways, no backyard barbecues or naps in the hammock for Fred Hill and Bobby Gonzalez this month.
> 
> July is all business for college basketball coaches, who will traverse the country to see prospective recruits perform at an endless parade of showcases.
> 
> The onslaught begins today with the renowned ABCD Camp at Fairleigh Dickinson University in Teaneck. Nearly all the major-college coaches will be there. For Rutgers' Hill and Seton Hall's Gonzalez, however, the stakes are higher than usual. It's their first year at the helm of their respective programs, and this is when they will lay the foundation.










OJ: I have no favorite (7/7/06)



> O.J. Mayo backed off even more from his would-be commitment to Southern California on Friday.
> 
> Mayo, the North College Hill basketball star ranked by most recruting analysts as the No. 1 high school player in the class of 2007, told Rivals.com Friday that Southern Cal is “just a school on my list.” Mayo made his comments at the Reebok ABCD summer camp in Teaneck, N.J.
> 
> “USC is just a school on my list,” Mayo told Rivals national recruiting analyst Jerry Meyer, in a story published on the Rivals.com Web site. “USC, Kansas State and Florida are on my list. I’m going to take my time with this and talk it over with my family and make sure that I make the right decision for myself and my family.”

















Eric Gordon Reopens Recruitment (7/7/06)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Watch ABCD Games for free!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is anyone reading these or am I just wasting my time?

July 8, 2006​








Indianapolis Star Nike Camp Update (7/8/06)


> Two sons of famous basketball players were in action at Nike: Jeffrey Jordan, son of Michael Jordan, and Ralph Sampson III, son of Ralph Sampson II.
> 
> Jeffrey Jordan said he never had to make a conscious effort to handle being the son of the man regarded as the greatest basketball player ever, though he plays at a high school in suburban Chicago.
> 
> ...










Love tops ABCD field (7/7/06)


> Two days and four games into the ABCD Camp, Kevin Love has put himself in position to earn the award for top senior player.
> 
> Love’s team, the Knicks, dropped their second consecutive game today, 81-79, to the Celtics. But Love had another superb outing, finishing with game highs of 15 points and nine rebounds. And by my unofficial count, Love should have been credited with 15 or 16 rebounds.
> 
> Still, even with the slight, Love finished the second day of ABCD competition ranked No. 1 on the camp’s “Top 10 Report,” a statistical breakdown that calculates the best performers.










Camping out for recruits (7/8/06)


> Maryland men's basketball assistant coach Michael Adams sat in the front row of a set of temporary bleachers Thursday, peering through his wire-rimmed glasses as Jai Lucas, the son of former Terp All-American John Lucas, zipped up and down Court 1 at this year's Nike All-America Camp.
> 
> On the far court, All-Metro forward Sean Mosley was teamed with Bowie native Chris Wright. Lucas, Mosley and Malcolm Delaney have all said Maryland offered them scholarships; Wright said he was once pursued by Maryland but is now considering other schools.










Lowe learns ins, outs of college recruiting (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - The former point guard in the red golf shirt sat alone at the bottom of the bleachers Thursday as highly regarded high school prospects whizzed past.
> 
> Other coaches engaged in playful banter at the Nike All-America Camp, but new N.C. State coach Sidney Lowe mostly watched, intently and silently. This is Lowe's first chance to evaluate talent as the Wolfpack's coach, and it's clear he doesn't want to miss anything.
> 
> "This is a great experience right here to do this for the first time and see how things work on this level," Lowe said. "It's enjoyable, just watching basketball is fun for me. There are so many games and so many kids to watch."










Jordan at camp to watch games, give speech (7/8/06)









No Shortage Of Reasons To Be At Nike Camp (7/8/06)



> INDIANAPOLIS – Assuming you are a basketball follower of more than just the casual variety, Friday afternoon and evening visits to the National Institute of Fitness and Sports would have been fruitful for a multitude of reasons:
> 
> Many veterans of the All-America Camp were serving as counselors and their twice-daily workouts at the camp were the reason so many NBA employees were courtside spectators in the NIFS Friday afternoon and early evening.
> 
> ...










Sizing things up from the All-America Camp (7/7/06)


> Bayless to Texas: He hasn't committed yet, but it's only a matter of time. Jerryd Bayless, one of the top guards in the class of 2007 and a no-brainer future NBA player, is expected to pick Texas after decommitting earlier this summer from Arizona. Coaches throughout the Southwest say they're barely bothering to recruit Bayless because they're that sure he's headed to the Longhorns.
> 
> Big Baby not so big: Glen Davis is still huge, understand. But he's not sloppy anymore. Davis, who weighed 328 pounds last year during the Final Four -- he was listed at 310, but he was 328 -- is down to 289. And shrinking. Davis has told LSU coach John Brady he would like to weigh 280 after learning from NBA scouts that he needs to improve his mobility. Funny. Last season Davis was mobile enough to record 18.6 points and 9.7 rebounds, win SEC Player of the Year and lead LSU into the Final Four.










Davis returns to Indiana ... wearing green of UAB (7/7/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS -- Mike Davis seemed relaxed and at home as he worked Friday -- even if he looked out of place wearing a green sweater vest.
> 
> Davis, never one to worry about image, was content just being around basketball and evaluating some of the nation's best prep players at the Nike All-America Camp.
> 
> "It feels good, it feels great to be wearing anything," the new Alabama-Birmingham coach said, chuckling. "For me to ever be bitter would be disrespectful to all the people I met here. I'm just happy I have a job.










Cats watching Patterson, who watches interest grow (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - One day this spring, Patrick Patterson was told to report to the principal's office.
> 
> "I was pretty nervous," he recalled. "It was like I'd been suspended or something like that. Normally, I don't get called to the principal's office that much."
> 
> ...










Top Illini recruit dismisses report (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - Eric Gordon, the star recruit in Illinois' four-man class of incoming high school seniors, confirmed his Illini commitment and denied an Internet report claiming the shooting guard had reopened his recruitment.
> 
> Chicagohoops.com reported Friday that Gordon had recanted an oral commitment made to Illinois in November, but the nation's top shooting guard said Friday night the report was inaccurate.
> 
> Gordon posted a message on the Illiniboard.com message board late Friday after he learned of the report while playing at the Adidas Camp in Atlanta. Gordon's father, Eric, also said the report was false.










Rivals Friday Report (7/8/06)


> Eric Gordon, who is rated by Rivals.com as the 8th best prospect in the country, said on Friday that he is still committed to Illinois, but he is also giving consideration to his home state school.
> 
> "I am still solid with Illinois, but I am thinking about Indiana too. I am giving them a look. At this point, nothing has changed," Gordon said on Friday afternoon.










Richwoods big man Cole will go from Nike All-America Camp in Indianapolis to Kansas City (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - Summer basketball tournaments and camps are for college scholarship hopefuls to get noticed. But they're also for kids who already have committed to polish their game and confront the kind of strong competition that's just ahead for them.
> 
> Six-foot-9 Richwoods senior Bill Cole, who's spending this week as one of 131 invited players at the Nike All-America Camp, fits the latter category, having already committed to Illinois.
> 
> "I've learned a lot from the fundamentals workouts we've had and just being around all these good players," he said. "I think we're all picking up things we can take back to our respective teams. I get to play a little 3-4-5 action (small forward/power forward/center), just like college will be. It's fun to play more out on the floor."










Rising junior has offer from Illini (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - The scholarship offers piled up for Michael Dunigan before he reached his junior season at Chicago Farragut. But it really didn't impress the 6-foot-9, 235-pound power forward, the top rated recruit in the state of Illinois' class of 2008.
> 
> "I like all the offers,'' said Dunigan, popping open a broad smile during an interview session at the Nike All-America Camp. "Right now, I'm trying to work on my test scores.''


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 8, 2006, Part II​







Stephen A., Lil' Romeo and Kevin Love (7/8/08)


> So the third day of the ABCD Camp has been delayed and the culprit is ESPN “personality” Stephen A. Smith. Apparently, Smith spoke to the players prior to today’s afternoon session and rambled longer than expected.
> 
> And that shouldn’t come as any great surprise if you’ve watched his television show or listened to his rants on the radio. The dude likes to talk. As Wikipedia says, “His harsh and loud tone expressed during debates has earned him the nickname ‘Screamin’ A. Smith’ by several of his colleagues.”










Slimmed-down Davis, counselors shine at Nike camp (7/7/08)


> Picture Glen "Big Baby" Davis, the zaftig, cherubic power forward from LSU, barreling down the lane toward Georgetown center Roy Hibbert. Davis plants both feet on the floor, flips in a lefty layup over the 7-foot-2 Hibbert's outstretched arm and jogs downcourt with a smile.
> 
> That scene could well take place in the NCAA tournament next March, or perhaps in an NBA arena about 16 months hence. But it happened first on Thursday night at the National Institute for Fitness and Sport in Indianapolis, site of the 2006 Nike All-America Camp. The camp is set up annually for college coaches to evaluate high school players, but Davis and Hibbert were among the more than two dozen college players who came to Indianapolis to work as counselors. Those counselors serve as assistant coaches during the twice-daily games involving the high school guys, but when the youngsters take their breaks, the college guys take the floor. The sessions represent a rare opportunity for the players to gauge their ability against top competition while improving their skills in preparation for the upcoming season.










COUNTDOWN: Back For One More Title Run (7/3/06)


> "We back! We all back!" Twelve thousand or so in the O'Connell Center and many thousands more throughout Gator Nation stood and cheered when Florida's Joakim Noah made that proclamation at the Gators' national championship celebration just four days after the biggest basketball win in school history.
> 
> My reaction was more like, "We'll see".
> 
> I didn't doubt for a moment that they meant it, but you have to keep history in mind. Last year, Sean May made a similar pledge at North Carolina's on-campus event, but he ended up in the NBA. It seems every year a stud from the national champs promises to be back only to find the lure and the riches of the NBA too much to turn down, but not these guys.










A special player in the making (7/8/06)


> As point guard prospect Chris Wright repeatedly contented himself to gain a half-step on his defender, lower his right shoulder into that poor young man's chest and then attack the basket with his left hand, my mental scouting report went something like this:
> 
> Tough. Physical. Smooth. Understands the game. Lacks the extra gear that would make him truly special.
> 
> And Wright agrees. Sort of.










Davis, Hibbert, White all look in top shape (7/8/06, ESPN.com)









Junior Jordans at Nike camp have pedigrees (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS -- When Mustapha Farrakhan showed up at the NBPA Top 100 camp last month, his new buddies all wanted to know if he was related to the other Farrakhan.
> 
> Yes, Louis Farrakhan, the leader of the Nation of Islam, is his grandfather, but Mustapha is following a different script -- and he's proving it this summer.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 9, 2006​







ABCD Camp: Day 3 - Afternoon (7/8/06)


> Kevin Love - #138 – Knicks - #5 Rivals.com
> Lake Oswego, OR – 6’10” – 2007
> 
> How do the numbers 25 and 14 sound to you? Points and rebounds that is. Love was pretty money this afternoon, outplaying highly rated DeAndre Jordan. The key to Love’s greatness is his versatility, particularly the smooth jump shot. Opposing big men just don’t know what to do when Love catches it on the perimeter. Also of note was how impressive he was at making real long outlet passes that lead the wings to easy baskets.
> ...










BU sizing up recruiting needs (7/9/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - While Jim Les admits bringing more size to the Bradley men's basketball team is a primary goal for the summer recruiting season that began Wednesday, he's not going to go big for the sake of going big with his last two scholarships for the Class of 2007.










Summer recruiting: Mixed bag (7/8/06)


> If it was up to Indiana Athletic Director Rick Greenspan, and it’s not, summer basketball recruiting would go the way of Janet Jackson clothing malfunctions. There would be no more shoe company camps or AAU tournaments. Recruiting would center on high schools during the high school season.
> 
> “I’d prefer to end summer recruiting,” Greenspan said. “Now, I might be the only one in America saying that.”










15-year-old takes praise in stride (7/9/06)


> He's already been labeled the next New York City phenom, compared to the likes of the city's legends like Stephon Marbury, Sebastian Telfair and Rafer Alston.
> 
> Pretty heady stuff for a guy still about two months shy of his 16th birthday.
> 
> But Lance Stephenson seems to be taking it all in stride.










All not equal in shoe deals (7//06)


> Kyle Singler, a 6-8 forward who was among the prep basketball stars in Indianapolis this past week for the Nike All-America Camp, is described by one scouting service as "a future pro."
> 
> Nike also sponsors his high school team in Medford, Ore., providing free shoes and gear.
> When there's criticism of such deals -- there are about 300 nationally, including in Indianapolis -- it's usually along the lines of a powerful company using high school kids to sell shoes. But lately there's another challenge: Title IX.










Gordon 'committed' but still eyeing IU (7/8/06)


> It would be so easy for Eric Gordon Sr. to make all these rumors go away. His son, Eric, wouldn't have to take time out from his weekend at the adidas camp in Atlanta, where Friday he was forced to jump onto the Illinois basketball message board and re-confirm he was heading to Champaign. He could finish his senior season at North Central, and the recruiters and reporters who have dominated his existence would simply move on to the next great prospect.
> 
> The senior Gordon could simply say, "We don't want anybody else recruiting my son, including IU,'' and all of this would be over.
> Except he hasn't said that. Didn't say that Saturday afternoon when I gave him the opportunity to step on the latest round of rumors. And won't say that.










ABCD - Brief Notes, Camps In General Updated Daily (7/8/06)


> Friday - Taylor King - #154 – 76ers - #40 Rivals.com (#7 SF)
> Huntington Beach, CA – 6’8” – 2007 – Duke
> 
> With Rose injured, King definitely tried a bit harder today. He was also more conscious of shooting less, and being more of a team player. In the afternoon game, he was really effective going to the glass, and he’s now 3rd on the rebounding per game list. He doesn’t necessarily block out the best, but he seems to have an eye for where the ball is coming off the rim, and he finds a way to get it (also, it didn’t hurt his stats that he got extended minutes in the afternoon game with Rose out.) His shot wasn’t really “on”, but I was more impressed with his good effort. He even tried to take a charge (which I thought he got though he was called for blocking). Sean Siegal


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good stuff some of it.. by the way just so you know I look at this thread!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

You may be the only one. I will continue just for you, BC

BTW, sorry about Gordon. Although, I think this will come to nothing and he'll be an ***** in the end.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas City's new Sprint Center is already working wonders for the City. in 2008 Big 12 Championship is returning home. Also 2009 opening NCAA rounds and 2010 NCAA Regionals are returning as well. I am excited, and already put my name on the ticket list for all three events.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Great work TM.

And yes, I do read this every couple of days.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 10, 2006​








Skipping College, Skipping to Europe? (7/7/06) 


> But Rose's brother, Reggie, said that the family had been contacted by several agents who had suggested sending him overseas to play basketball after he graduates next spring.
> 
> Reggie Rose, who advises his brother, said another option could be for Derrick to work out with a trainer for a year and get a sneaker contract to supplement his income. It would be difficult, Rose said, for his brother, an elite point guard from Chicago, to turn down the money from a sneaker deal or an overseas contract.
> 
> "I don't think it's worth it to sit out," said Love, a 6-10 forward from Oregon. "I don't even really think it's worth it to go to Europe just to get paid, because your draft status might drop if you go over there. I think college is the way to go now. That's how it's going to be."










Vaccaro sees way around minimum NBA age  (7/10/06) 


> Sonny Vaccaro, the sneaker guru who runs the Reebok camp, thinks this is simply un-American, especially when non-American players can join the NBA assuming they turn 19 by the end of the calendar year.
> 
> "I don't think it's fair to the American kids," Vaccaro said. "At least keep them equal. Don't come and tell me that the Europeans are ahead of us (in basketball). Don't come and tell me that they're catching up and that they're more well-schooled and that (stuff) and let them enter and our kids not."
> 
> Vaccaro believes there are loopholes in the NBA rules.










Ohio prep basketball star Walker ruled ineligible  (7/10/06) 


> CINCINNATI -- Bill Walker, one of the nation's top high school basketball players, won't be allowed to play this year because he has used up his eligibility.
> 
> Walker, a 6-foot-6 forward who combined with O.J. Mayo to lead North College Hill to consecutive state championships, has completed his eight semesters of eligibility, the Ohio High School Athletic Association said Monday.










Monroe Building A No. 1 Doctrine (7/10/06) 


> And the performance of Greg Monroe was more jolting than any espresso that could have been bought anywhere in Downtown Indy would have been.
> 
> The 226-pound lefthander (and get ready to cue the Lamar Odom comparisons very shortly) was the standout during the evening session of games, even while on the floor at the same time as Top Five Class of 2007 prospect Kyle Singler made his camp debut after arriving from Medford, Ore., earlier in the day.
> 
> With Mike Krzyzewski (Duke) and Lorenzo Romar (Washington), two of the head coaches who would be downright giddy if the 6-foot-8 Singler - who helped lead the Romar-coached U.S. 18-under squad to a gold medal in San Antonio a week ago - was to sign one of their letters of intents in November, in the stands, Monroe was the guy who had what.










IU's White wasn't about to sit out 2 years in row (7/10/06) 


> "The main thing it came down to was I didn't want to sit out two years,'' White said last week during a break from the Nike All-America Camp, where he worked as a counselor. "Sitting out one year was tough enough. I can't imagine what another year off would have been like. I just needed to sit down with my family and make the best decision for me.
> 
> "As soon as coach (Kelvin) Sampson got the IU job, he and I began talking and we've really developed a good relationship. I probably talk to him just about every day and I'm looking forward to playing for him this season.''











ABCD ... OVER (7/10/06) 


> The ABCD Camp concluded tonight with a high scoring All-Star game that was rife with alley-oops, dunks, no-look passes and NBA three-pointers. If that sounds entertaining, try sitting through a full game.
> 
> After being wowed for the first two or three quarters, I nearly feel asleep. OK, so that’s an exaggeration, but it did get old. One can only see so many dunks and a couple times I actually found myself pleading for someone, anyone, to play defense.
> 
> Kevin Love, who told someone Saturday that he’s “not really an all-star game guy,” because he doesn’t dribble with flair and shot NBA-range three-pointers, did his part to make an impact. His team won 170-165 and he had the crowd in awe after heaving a couple of his trademark outlet passes.










It's not what you say, it's how you don't say it (7/8/06)


> Dominique Sutton, an elite prospect from North Carolina, said he's constantly receiving text messages from college coaches. Lately it has been Cincinnati and Miami filling his Sidekick.
> 
> There are no rules yet on text-messaging juniors and seniors. It's treated like mail, meaning coaches can write as often as they like.










USC: Recruit may come early (7/8/06)


> Highly regarded point guard Daniel Hackett of St. John Bosco High School in Bellflower said he might graduate a year early and play for USC this season.
> 
> Hackett, who is ranked as one of the top 100 players in the country by most recruiting services, said he is just two classes short of graduating and could get his degree in time to enroll at USC in August.
> 
> "It's a 50-50 decision," Hackett said. "We still don't know if it's possible. It's going to be a tough decision. We still have to make up our minds. We're talking to people to see if it's possible."











Wildcats have eyes on power forward (7/8/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS -- After a few well-publicized recent recruiting losses, University of Kentucky basketball fans seem to have come down with a mass anxiety attack.
> 
> But it's nothing that a healthy dose of Patrick Patterson wouldn't cure.










The O.J. Circus (7/10/06)


> Moments after Sunday's senior all-star game at the Reebok ABCD Camp in Teaneck, N.J., had been decided by the ridiculous score of 170-165, O.J. Mayo sat on the Gold team's bench and blithely signed autographs for a half-hour. A 6-foot-5 combo guard who recently completed his junior year at North College Hill High just outside of Cincinnati, Mayo was not given one of the game's MVP awards. Many experts would argue he wasn't the best player in camp. Yet the pen-wielding youngsters had their own ranking system, and Mayo's was the autograph they wanted. Whether he likes it or not, this is O.J. Mayo's reality.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice work TM has allways got it together!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am glad DJ White didn't transfer because I love watching him play, he remids me a lot of Shawn Marion.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Missed one important article...

July 10, 2006​
Sifting through summer camp gossip (7/10/06)


> 1. Greg Oden won't play for Ohio State until the Big Ten tournament.... The amazing thing about this rumor is I heard it from at least six different coaches on the first day of the Nike Camp, and every one repeated it using exactly the same language. *Nobody said he'd be out until March, or out for eight more months. They all said, "Big Ten tournament."*





> The rumor was that Gordon wanted to see Illinois start landing some big-time players for him to run with, or he'd pull out. That sounds a little like wishful thinking on the part of Illini rivals. But we've seen enough "de-commitments" recently -- including Jerryd Bayless from Arizona, Michael Beasley from Charlotte, Alex Legion from Michigan -- that programs with such commitments in place know they must be guarded.





> Mayo might not return to NCH with Walker unable to play. This will be a significant fact in Mayo's next move. *Walker probably will have to attend prep school, and it's possible the two could choose the same one. But that's unlikely.* Their last tour as teammates could be in the coming weeks with the D-One Greyhounds club team.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Duke #1!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 11, 2006​







Huskies' recruiting looks years ahead (7/5/06)


> The college basketball recruiting season, akin to a frenzied hunt for property, begins this week. It has a decidedly different tone for the UConn coaching staff.
> 
> While its competition is out looking for high-end luxury, the Huskies are merely looking for land on which to build a foundation. Their roster for the coming season is nothing but freshmen and sophomores, leaving associate head coach and recruiting coordinator Tom Moore delving into youthful waters, looking a couple years into the future.
> 
> "This is the first summer that (Jim Calhoun) grudgingly has to watch sophomores," Moore said. "He doesn't like it, but that's the position we find ourselves in."










 Opinion by Greg Hansen : With profits in tow, UA plans expansions (7/9/06)


> On June 30, at the conclusion of the 2005-06 fiscal year, the UA athletic department booked a profit for the 19th consecutive season. It is a remarkable bit of business, inasmuch as the Wildcats do not receive state funding as part of their $39 million budget and have gone through seven consecutive nonwinning football seasons.
> 
> Not only that, the school plans to begin self-funded facility improvements and expansions for swimming, soccer, track, gymnastics, softball, baseball and track as early as next month. Ground-breaking for Lute Olson's basketball practice arena is scheduled for November. All are expected to be completed by next summer.










'I have till August,' Nash says (7/10/06)


> Kentucky basketball might have to wait until August to learn whether its 11th-hour recruiting effort will land forward prospect Tyrone Nash.
> 
> "I have till August to make a decision," Nash said yesterday. "I don't know how long it'll take. But I want to make a good decision."
> 
> Now Nash, a 6-foot-7 forward from Queens, N.Y., is doing some evaluation, too. He said he's also considering going to Indiana and Notre Dame beginning this fall semester or playing for Georgia Tech or Wake Forest beginning in the fall of 2007.










Recruit in midst of Pack (7/11/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS - Jamelle McMillan is stuck in the middle of a basketball recruiting battle that has Wolfpack written all over it.
> 
> McMillan, son of former N.C. State great and current Portland Trail Blazers coach Nate McMillan, is being recruited by both the Pack and Herb Sendek's new school, Arizona State.










The new OU coach has maturity beyond his years (7/11/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS -- It feels like you should be checking his birth certificate or some other form of documentation to confirm that Jeff Capel is telling the truth about his age.
> 
> Surely, he can't be only 31. And he's been a Division I head coach for only four years?
> 
> If one thing became clear while spending Thursday morning and afternoon with Capel at the Nike Camp here, it's that Capel is mature enough to handle the immense responsibility given to him by Oklahoma athletic director Joe Castiglione when the former Duke guard was surprisingly plucked from Virginia Commonwealth to replace Kelvin Sampson.










 Mayo saga just getting started (7/11/06)


> Let's start with the best player in the camp. Kevin Love put up the best numbers (a camp-leading 38.8 player rating), but he wasn't really his dominating self after the first game of the camp on Thursday.
> 
> Mayo was consistently good throughout the camp, but not spectacular. He showed flashes of what a No. 1 player in the land is supposed to be, but it wasn't reminiscent of LeBron James, Dwight Howard or Greg Oden.
























Scout.com Shoe Camp Top 10's (7/11/06)


> Camp Week is fun and this year it was filled with rumor and speculation about college destinations and decisions. Take Eric Gordon for instance. With all the speculation surrounding him, he was able to focus and was valued as the week’s top performer at the adidas Superstar Camp.
> 
> Over at Nike, Donte Greene arrived late to camp and then took over. After Friday night, there wasn’t a higher level, more consistent performer than this Syracuse-bound stud.
> 
> Out in Jersey, there probably wasn’t a consensus top performer for the week but Bill Walker rallied to command our top spot.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think those are really bad top 10 lists for the Shoe camps.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I agree. From the (seems like) 100 articles I read about the ABCD camp, some of those guys had games where they're performances were poor (Alex Legion and his A.I. impression, shooting double and triple the amount of shots as his teammates; Drew Gordon's no show performance during one of the last days games). Goodman and Telep usually know what they're talking about though so I'll give'em the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 12, 2006​







A road to Noah?  (7/12/06)


> As if Joakim Noah's signature chest pounding and roar were not enough to leave an indelible mark on the University of Florida's collective consciousness, a local talk show wants to make sure generations to come remember his contribution.
> 
> "Late Night Gainesville with Zach," a live talk show focusing on Gainesville personalities and music, *wants Museum Road to be renamed Joakim Noah Road.*
> 
> "We're sick and tired of every building and road on the campus of the University of Florida being named for a dead or former member of the faculty or alumni community," said Zach Huddleston, the show's host.










College Beat (7/11/06)


> Florida signee Doneal Mack, a guard from Statesville (N.C.) Christian, received a release from his scholarship late last week.
> 
> Athletic department officials confirmed the news Monday, and *his former high school coach, John Jordan, told rivals.com he expected Mack to play next season at Memphis.*










FSU adds Carter to hoops staff  (7/12/06)


> Tim Carter has twice taken his own program to the NCAA men's basketball tournament. His stint as an assistant under Leonard Hamilton at Oklahoma State helped prepare him for all that comes with the job.
> “He wanted me to be a head coach who knew how to work the budget, who knew how to scout, who knew how to do every phase of the program,” Carter said. “And he gave me those responsibilities.”










Gordon the star of stars at Adidas  (7/12/06)


> North Central senior Eric Gordon was named the co-Most Outstanding Player at the Adidas Superstar Camp in Suwanee, Ga. He also was ranked as the camp's best player by recruiting service scout.com, and was named MVP of the all-star game after contributing 22 points, seven rebounds and three assists.
> 
> "It's a great honor to be recognized as one of the top players," said Gordon, who last year was the camp's underclassman co-MVP. "To be the Most Outstanding Player is exciting."
> 
> Gordon, the nation's top-ranked shooting guard in the 2007 class, shared the award with Oak Hill Academy's Michael Beasley, ranked as the top power forward among incoming seniors.










 Lawyer: Walker has a case (7/12/06)


> Former North College Hill basketball star Bill Walker should be eligible for the 2007 National Basketball Association draft, a prominent sports law attorney says.
> Michael McCann, part of the legal team that represented Ohio State football running back Maurice Clarett in his unsuccessful legal challenge of the National Football League’s age restriction two years ago, said he would be happy to help represent Walker in a potential case against the NBA.
> The NBA says Walker won’t be eligible for its draft until 2008, based on the league’s collective bargaining agreement language.










 Will any big men wait for UConn?  (7/10/06)


> But that isn't saying that the Huskies won't have any openings five months later, when the 2006-2007 season is over, and some individuals have overachieved and others have been disappointed. The question is, when and if UConn needs another player or two, will any still be available?
> "It's unrealistic to think the top 20 kids or top 30 kids are going to wait," UConn associate head coach and recruiting coordinator Tom Moore said before the summer camp season began. "We'll keep our hand in with some of the '07 kids (rising seniors), but we'll be concentrating mostly on the '08s."
> Already, however, incoming UConn freshman 7-foot-3 Hasheem Thabeet is being touted as a high NBA draft pick should he leave college after his first year. So if the Huskies are indeed looking for a player in April, it will likely be a big man.



 Defending champs get the early nod at No. 1 (7/12/06)


> Now that we know who's leaving for the NBA and who's staying in school, it's much easier to sort out preseason rankings.
> 
> And with Florida improbably returning all five starters from last season's national championship team, it's pretty easy to figure out where to slto the Gators. Kansas, meanwhile, gets its top seven scorers back, and a possible lift from a pair of top recruits.
> With that in mind, here's our preseason top 25.










 Roby settles back in at Colorado (7/12/06)


> BOULDER, Colo. -- Colorado star Richard Roby may stick around Colorado for two more seasons, despite exploring his NBA options earlier this year.
> Roby returned to campus this week to complete three summer courses. An all-Big 12 player as a sophomore last season, Roby declared himself eligible for the NBA draft this year before changing his mind.
> "I think I probably could have been drafted, but, ultimately, I think I made the right decision," Roby said. "I've got two more years to play and work on my game and get drafted. I could definitely see myself being here another two years."



 Firsts for the class of 2007  (7/12/06)


> The first day of the NCAA's July recruiting period has become one of America's sporting rituals, although not as universal -- and certainly not as much of a spectacle -- as baseball's opening day or the NCAA Tournament's first 48 hours.
> In gymnasiums across the country, college coaches were permitted to begin observing and evaluating prospects who will be part of recruiting classes for the next several years.
> Some of us spent those first few hours of an absurdly pleasant Midwestern summer day on the campus of IUPUI at the Nike All-America Camp










ESPN Summer Sessions: NCAA loss should keep Jayhawks motivated  (7/12/06)


> Good thing Kansas lost to Bradley in the first round of the 2006 NCAA Tournament.
> Without the loss, coach Bill Self wouldn't have anything to hold over the Jayhawks' heads. He has it, and that could be enough to drive one of the most talented Kansas teams in recent memory all the way to the Final Four.










Reebok Summer Classic East: Day One (7/11/06)


> The Reebok Summer Classic East takes the court just a few days after the ABCD Camp on the campus of Farleigh Dickinson University. 36 of the top AAU teams in the country gathered along with dozens of college coaches taking in the action.
> 
> Catching some of the action, here are player capsules on some notable performers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Peach Jam: Opening Day

NORTH AUGUSTA, S.C. - Buckle up. Things are already moving at a quick pace after the first day of the Peach Jam at the beautiful Riverview Park. The big timers were as big as they get on Wednesday as Kyle Singler, Eric Gordon, Derrick Rose, Tyreke Evans and Chandler Parsons got it done.

*Singler sizzles in Augusta heat*









Kyle Singler didn't play well on Wednesday. Well, for two minutes at least. Once the rust rattled off, the floppy haired Oregon native went to work in a big time way against Patrick Patterson and the rest of the talented Boo Williams team. 

*Just as good*









What hurt ankle? Tyreke Evans sure didn't look like a guy that was working on 75 percent strength. The class of 2008 stud was outstanding on opening day. 

*Rose and Gordon Together*
















As good as Singler was on opening night, Derrick Rose and Eric Gordon certainly came close to the top performer on opening day. Gordon joined Rose on the Mean Streets Express team for this week in Augusta and went right to work with his new team.

Gordon was outstanding against the Alabama Lasers, scoring 22 points and rebounded eight boards. At times, he was forced to play the power forward position because of the lack of size on the team. Athletically, Gordon makes himself play bigger than his 6-foot-3 lists. He's so quick off the floor, even Bawa Maniru wondered if all kids in America jump like does. Gordon doesn't mess around when he gets into the paint.

In typical fashion, Rose set the tone of the game with his incredible feel for the game. Even Gordon said Rose is too unselfish at times. That is coming from someone that has never played a pick up game with Rose.

Making everyone around him better is Rose's main concern. He does that and does it better than anyone else in this class. His second jump is sometimes better than the first off the hardwood and all four players at his disposal better be ready for the pass. He'll find guys better than the FBI.

The best is yet to come from Rose. Believe that. Rose and Gordon play Tyreke Evans and Team Final on Thursday at 6 p.m. Tickets are already selling on eBay.

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big pics, a little blury, but still fine!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Peach Jam: Opening Day
> 
> NORTH AUGUSTA, S.C. - Buckle up. Things are already moving at a quick pace after the first day of the Peach Jam at the beautiful Riverview Park. The big timers were as big as they get on Wednesday as Kyle Singler, Eric Gordon, Derrick Rose, Tyreke Evans and Chandler Parsons got it done.
> 
> ...



the author must have been feeling his oats mentioning the name of larry bird when talking about singler. which either says a ton about kyle or not much about the author, sounds like he is pretty impressed with the dukies but you have to wonder if there is any pt to be had at that 3/4 position, guess he's good enough it wouldnt matter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Peach Jam: Thursday

NORTH AUGUSTA, GA - Things are supposed to get rolling in Las Vegas next week but the main event was played on Thursday night at the Nike Peach Jam. Derrick Rose and Eric Gordon's Mean Streets Express team took Tyreke Evans and Team Final into overtime. And everyone that was in the standing room only gym left buzzing.

*July at its best*









It was the match-up that no one wanted to miss. Three top 10 guards in one game. Derrick Rose and Eric Gordon, the best backcourt the AAU circuit has seen this year, teamed up for Mean Streets Express. Uber-talented guard Tyreke Evans was ready to lead the charge for Team Final.

Head coaches wrapped around the perimeter of the gym. Fans from all over the country lined up on the walkway above the gym to get a glimpse. Families and supporters from Chicago, Philly and everywhere in between packed the bleachers. Heck, even the referees accumulated in the corners. No one wanted to miss this one.

What a game it was. With the game tied at 77 and with 18 seconds on the clock in overtime, Rose took the ball from the top of the key and powered his way to the basket to score the game winning shot right as the buzzer sounded. Someone had to make the last shot. No one was missing. It was one of those games.

Rose, who finished with 20 points and upwards of seven assists, came alive late in the second half and answered the punches that Evans was throwing at the rim. As good as Evans was, he just couldn't overcome the 1-2 punch that the Mean Streets had.

Evans had his moments. He missed a three-pointer at the end of regulation but come out firing in the overtime period, scoring on a ridiculous cross-over move against Rose. On the next possession, Rose scored a tough basket inside the paint. An offensive foul called with 18 seconds to play on Evans in the open court swung the momentum to the Chicago based team.

That is when Rose and Gordon took over.

As one coach put it, Gordon is just "wired to score." So true. He's a master of scoring in the paint and a genius at getting to the foul line. Gordon had the full assault going, leading the game with 29 points.

Despite the loss and the questionable call against him in crunch time, Evans had an outstanding game. The class of 2008 stud finished with 24 points. Like Gordon, he put in points all over the floor. His rainbow threes are swiping the dust off the ceiling lights and barely touching the nets when gravity takes over.

Evans has certainly lived up to any hype that follows him around so far at the Peach Jam. He has risen to the challenge that has come before him and has fun while doing it.

All three players played incredible and the coaches convention that broke out during the game was certainly impressed with the trio. Take a look at the head coaches in the house for this one: Jerry Wainwright (DePaul), Bill Self (Kansas), Jeff Capel (Oklahoma), Bruce Weber (Illinois), John Calipari (Memphis), Paul Hewitt (Georgia Tech), Skip Prosser (Wake Forest), Rick Barnes (Texas). Assistants from UConn, Villanova, Notre Dame, Indiana, Louisville, Syracuse and Marquette also made it to the game.

[More in URL]

Eric Gordon (Mean Streets Express): 27.3 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 2.8 APG, 2.0 SPG, 1.8 TOPG
Derrick Rose (Mean Streets Express): 14.8 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 5.8 APG, 1.0 SPG, 1.3 TOPG


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rainman said:


> the author must have been feeling his oats mentioning the name of larry bird


My reply to the author is, "Let's not get carried away." Think Adam Morrison instead.



rainman said:


> but you have to wonder if there is any pt to be had at that 3/4 position, guess he's good enough it wouldnt matter.


he's that good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 14, 2006​







Recruits not concerned with Sampson's sanctions (7/14/06)


> INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- Forward Delvon Roe hasn't met with Kelvin Sampson yet, but he already knows what Indiana can offer -- a chance to join the school's long basketball tradition and possibly playing right away.
> If he needs any more information, the high school junior is willing to wait.
> "I'm getting very interested in Indiana," Roe said last week. "It's a basketball state, and if you're a player who loves the game, you want to be in a basketball state."










Kentucky having a rough time recruiting  (7/13/06)


> Kentucky coach Tubby Smith was at the Eastern Invitational the first day of the recruiting period. Eastern Invitational is a camp about an hour down the road from the ABCD event in New Jersey. While you find the heavy hitters (Mike Krzyzewski, Roy Williams, etc.) at ABCD, Eastern is known as a breeding ground for mid-major talent, as evidenced by the plethora of mid-major coaches that come through the doors.





> Speaking of Florida, the Gators will play host to Ohio State on Sat., Dec. 23.
> While the Gators will be fully stocked and return all five of its starters from a year ago, the status of Ohio State freshman big man Greg Oden is still up in the air for the matchup. The 7-foot Oden suffered a wrist injury that is expected to keep him on the sidelines for the start of the season.










 Forward Tyus commits to Florida  (7/13/06)


> Alex Tyus celebrated being a Gator by going to Pirates of the Caribbean.
> The ultra-athletic forward was impressive enough at the ABCD Camp this past week to earn a scholarship offer from Billy Donovan and the 6-foot-8, 210-pound Harmony Prep (Ohio) rising senior wasted little time making a decision.
> "It's a relief," Tyus said. "It's exiting — a great feeling right now."










Kentucky all business about getting stronger (7/13/06)


> Kentucky senior small forward Bobby Perry felt like he knew the Wildcats' new strength and conditioning coach before he met him.
> While Perry was relaxing at home in Durham, N.C., before beginning summer classes at UK, teammates fed him scouting reports about Scott Holsopple. The words "serious" and "hard worker" were repeated each time the conversation turned to Holsopple. Senior power forward Sheray Thomas kept using the same two words to continually describe him: All business.



Rivals Mailbag (7/11/06)


> The college basketball season is still months away, but it's already clear that it will be a pivotal one for many coaches.
> There's plenty of pressure on Kansas' Bill Self after back-to-back first-round losses in the NCAA Tournament. Self will have one of the most talented teams in the nation and anything but a trip to the Final Four will be considered a disappointment.
> Sean Sutton takes over the Oklahoma State program from his legendary father Eddie Sutton. After last season ended with an NIT appearance, Cowboys fans are growing restless.
> Mike Davis has escaped the national spotlight and the heavy expectations at Indiana, but with UAB coming off three consecutive trips to the NCAA Tournament he'll be expected to win immediately.
> We examine all three of those coaching situations and some other hot topics in the latest mailbag.










Coach questions Florida's motives  (7/14/06)


> One of the off-season's more intriguing recruiting sagas ended this week when prospect Doneal Mack reluctantly cut his ties to Florida and signed with Memphis.
> Shortly thereafter, Mack's high school coach accused Florida of casting aside the player to make room for another prospect. Florida Coach Billy Donovan denied the accusation, saying he and Mack were at the mercy of the school's stringent academic rule regarding college entrance exams.
> "Memphis truly got a tiger that may well come back and bite Billy D in his Gator behind," Jordan said.










 U of L to play UConn twice for second straight year  (7/14/06)


> The University of Louisville's second season in the 18-team Big East will include a pair of games against Connecticut, Marquette and South Florida among its challenging 16-game schedule.
> Louisville's home conference opponents will include Connecticut, Georgetown, Marquette, Providence, St. John's, Seton Hall, South Florida and Syracuse.
> The Cardinals' eight league away games will be at Cincinnati, Connecticut, DePaul, Marquette, Notre Dame, Pittsburgh, South Florida and Villanova.










 Strong trios power Team USA and Duke  (7/14/06)


> With his USA Basketball responsibilities weighing on his mind, it's only natural that Coach Mike Krzyzewski would draw comparisons between his Duke team and America's team.
> "You start out with those three guys and you kind of build from there. Like with my U.S. team, I start with Kobe [Bryant], Lebron [James] and Dwayne Wade," Krzyzewski said. "Somehow I've got to make sure they're on the court; I'm a better coach if they're on the court."
> Krzyzewski by no means meant to suggest that Duke's top three players are comparable to USA Basketball's top three players in terms of proven ability, but McRoberts, Paulus and Nelson are at least as important to the Blue Devils' success as Bryant, James and Wade will be to USA Basketball's success.










ACC Preview (7/14/06)


> With a new arena and a team with NCAA Tournament potential, Virginia men's hoops fans should be in for an exciting ride during the 2006-2007 season. With that in mind, I thought I'd take an early preview look at what should be a thrilling year in the ACC.
> 3. Virginia Cavaliers



 Until a prospect signs on the dotted line, he's fair game  (7/13/06)


> The truth is, we can't even get the language right.
> Verbal commitment? Oral commitment? Non-binding commitment? How about just "commitment"?
> No one even knows what to call it, so there's no reason anyone should view such a pledge as sacred.
> In the past few seasons, it's become an issue that many coaches continue to pursue prospects who have made public commitments to particular colleges. Currently, the fuss surrounds Indiana because the Hoosiers maintain an interest in landing 6-3 shooting guard Eric Gordon of Indianapolis, one of the nation's top 10 players. Gordon committed to Illinois as a high school junior. The current Indiana coaching staff was not in place then.
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 15, 2006​







Wildcats to face Indiana in Rupp this year (7/15/06)


> Scheduling conflicts will grant a long-desired wish of many Kentucky fans: the chance to watch the Wildcats play Indiana in Rupp Arena.
> 
> UK will play at home against the Hoosiers this season because the schools could not find a satisfactory date to play in Freedom Hall. Since the 1991-92 season, the game alternated between off-campus sites in Louisville and Indianapolis. The schools split the tickets and the revenue 50-50, thus creating a unique atmosphere befitting a game between traditional basketball powerhouses.










Mean Streets Express vs. The Family (7/14/06)


> Tim Flowers led Mean Streets with 22 points and 15 rebounds, while Eric Gordon scored 20, and Derrick Rose chipped in with 5 points and 11 assists. The final score was 56-53.










2006 Nike All America Camp Recap: Part 2 (7/14/06)


> 2. *Patrick Patterson*, SF/PF 6'8" 228 Huntington High School, class of 2007, Huntington, WV.
> The most explosive player in camp, Patterson has a man-child NBA body and jaw-dropping athleticism. A ferocious dunker, he wowed the crowd of each contest with his strength. He displayed a tireless work ethic, nice touch around the basket and proved to be a defensive standout as well. He is also an excellent passer and despite not having much range on his jumpshot, he does seem quick enough to play the small forward position in the NBA. Because of his developed body and athleticism, he reminds a little bit of Kenyon Martin, but his style of play is more similar to Shawn Marion. *Rumors at the Nike camp have Patterson going to Duke in the fall of 2007.*





> 4. *Nick Calathes*, PG 6'5" 185; Lake Howell High School, Casselberry, Fl.
> Calathes was the best point guard in camp. He is a floor general wise beyond his years. He looks like he can lead a top division 1 team through March Madness right now. His passing skills are very mature, and he makes everyone around him better. Like a coach on the floor, he excels in putting his teammates in the best position to score. His athleticism isn't on an NBA level, but at 6'5" he can see over the defense, and is good at getting his shot off when he needs to. *He was named Florida's Mr. Basketball as a junior and has already committed to University of Florida.*










Oden Gives Latest On ESPNews (7/14/06)


> “I really can’t do anything with my right wrist,” Oden said. “I’ve been lifting with my legs and my left, and I’ve been shooting a lot with my left. But no contact, and no pressure on my right wrist at all.”
> 
> Finally, Oden was asked what “sold” him on OSU.
> 
> “I love the coaches there,” he said. “And the players are really cool. And the distance away from Indianapolis. I’ve been there for three weeks and I love it there and it’s been the best decision for me to make.”










Clemson's Mathis to transfer (7/14/06)


> CLEMSON, S.C. (AP) -- Backup guard Troy Mathis is leaving Clemson's basketball team, Tigers coach Oliver Purnell said Friday.
> 
> Mathis wants to go somewhere he can get more playing time than he saw at Clemson. Mathis averaged less than six minutes a game this season.










LSU rewards school's coaches with new contracts (7/14/06)


> Brady's raise after his first Final Four appearance increases his annual pay to at least $900,000 plus incentives, a jump from his previous salary of $665,000.
> 
> His contract, which runs through June 2011, also includes several postseason incentives that could earn him anywhere from $10,000 to $300,000 each year.










Longhorns give Barnes a raise (7/14/06)


> AUSTIN, Texas (AP) -- Texas basketball coach Rick Barnes got a $500,000 raise Friday after taking the Longhorns to regional finals of the NCAA tournament.
> 
> University of Texas System regents approved bumping Barnes' salary to $1.8 million and increased his bonus for participating in the NCAA tournament from $25,000 to $125,000.










Vaccaro's latest idea could reshape image (7/14/06)


> What Vaccaro wants is to start a school for high-level basketball prospects in this country. It would be similar to the U.S. Soccer Federation's U-17 residency program, which invites 40 players each year to attend school and train for competition in Bradenton, Fla. The soccer school allows players to go through an accelerated academic program each morning and train each afternoon with the U-17 national team coaches.










Cavs hopes rise with opening of new arena (7/12/06)


> Any basketball recruit who has visited the University of Virginia in the last three years has been fed the same line at some point during his stay on campus: Come play in the best basketball arena in all of college basketball.
> 
> Many opposing fans would surely chuckle at hearing those words, chalking it up to just another coach exaggerating to impress some big-name prospect. But with the $130-million John Paul Jones Arena set to open this season – the first game comes against Arizona on Nov. 12 – Virginia coach Dave Leitao believes he has the evidence to back up such a bold statement.










vs.







UC-Louisville rivalry takes hit (7/15/06)


> There's only one game against long-time rival Louisville and none against either Marquette or traditional Big East power Connecticut, but the University of Cincinnati's 2006-07 Big East basketball schedule includes a first-time meeting in Cincinnati against Notre Dame.










UT's Abrams injures foot (7/12/06)


> Texas sophomore guard A.J. Abrams injured his right foot during a recent pickup game, a school spokesman said Wednesday.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TM said:


> Mean Streets Express vs. The Family (7/14/06)


Whoa they finally lost..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mean Street win title










North Augusta, S.C.-Behind the sensational backcourt of Eric Gordon and Derrick Rose and a stingy 2-3 zone defense, the Mean Street Express ran away with a 72-52 victory over the cold shooting SYF Players in the championship game of the NIKE Peach Jam.

Gordon, scored a game high 25 points in the win while also grabbing 10 rebounds. Many of those rebounds were back breaking offensive boards leading to points.

Controlling the game at the point, Rose passed the ball extremely well while pushing the tempo. He also knocked down a couple jumpers early, ending with 13 points, 6 assists and 4 rebounds.

Once again making up for a severe height disadvantage, Tim Flowers hauled down a man sized 21 rebounds and scored 13 points in the blowout win.

*17-under Semifinals: Mean Street Express 71, Boo Williams 68*

Simply spectacular throughout the game, Derrick Rose had his way against Chris Wright early in the contest, working the smaller guard into the mid-range and dropping down several jumpers. Boo Williams had some limited success with double teaming Rose in isolation situations, but then Eric Gordon got it going for the Mean Street Express.

Playing his best game of the tournament, Rose finished with 24 points, 7 assists and 3 rebounds. Gordon went for 17 points, 7 rebounds and 4 assists.

[More in URL]

My god.. they sound sickening together.. too bad I dont have much faith in my dream of seeing them together running the show for Illinois


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 16, 2006​







New look Razorbacks still contenders (7/15/06)


> Don't mistake those comments as a form of surrender. Heath still expects the Hogs to be a contender in the SEC, thanks largely to the addition of a four-man recruiting class that includes a pair of top-100 prospects and the nation's top-ranked junior college prospects.
> 
> "We lost some great players," he said, "not only with Ronnie, but Jonathan and Eric were 1,000-point scorers and they made up the nuts and bolts of our program along with Dontell Jefferson (departing senior and team's scrappiest player).
> 
> "But the good news is we replace with them with some very good players. We have a lot of new guys who will make a really strong impact right away. Being so inexperienced we are going to go through our growing pains, but we are going to hold our own."










Hold the NBA talk (7/13/06)


> "I can listen to all that (NBA) stuff, but then I have to go to work here," Thabeet said after a pickup game with his new UConn teammates at Gampel Pavilion. "If it all comes, it will all come later, but right now we're just facing what I'm going to face (this year). I don't think it's (the NBA talk) going to help me. They say I could be an NBA star ... I really don't need to worry about that."





> "Hasheem surprised me," freshman forward Stanley Robinson said. "Oh, my God, he's so big, it's insane. On top of that, he's never been in a weight room, so I'm just waiting to see what that's going to be like. And, I thought my hands were big, but his hands are huge.
> 
> "But he has great footwork. You would think that a player at 7-3 wouldn't have good footwork, but his footwork is excellent. He gets up and down the court, he blocks shots on defense, and he's just a freak on offense. Get him the ball, it's pretty much a no-brainer."










UConn men: Taking a class in togetherness (7/12/06)


> The biggest recruiting class - definitely in number and perhaps in size - in the history of the University of Connecticut basketball program is all present and accounted for on campus, taking advance classes, working in the weight room, playing nightly pickup games, and most importantly, coming together.





> "It takes a lot of stress off us with all of us here," said guard Doug Wiggins from East Hartford. "It would be different becom[ing a freshman on a team with a bunch of juniors and seniors. We don't feel much pressure because there's eight of us. It's kind of spread out."










Freshmen aiming high (7/15/06)


> Earlier this week, the new freshman class scrimmaged at Gampel Pavilion. Here is a free look at the action with quotes from many of the players on their experiences so far with the Huskies:










New class in town (7/12/06)


> Stanley Robinson plays above the rim. He and Kelly were battling it out at times during the scrimmage. Doug Wiggins is a cat-quick guard who can penetrate, find open players and he is lethal from deep. Hasheem Thabeet has a developed frame and is constantly improving. At 7-foot-3 and 265 pounds, Thabeet alters almost every shot in the lane and he can run the floor well for a big man.
> 
> Ben Eaves is a physical 6-foot-7 swing player who can hit the three and is not afraid to work down low. Jonathan Mandeldove and Gavin Edwards are not going to be immediate starts, but their games are progressing. Marcus Johnson also participated in Tuesday's run.










Freshmen talk hoops (7/12/06)


> There's a kid from England, a 7-foot-3 giant from Africa. There are point guards, shooting guards, swing players, forwards and centers. UConn's freshmen class has a little bit of everything and a lot of talent.










New Team Looks Ahead (7/13/06)


> The feeling of the UConn freshmen is not that the team is regrouping this season. It's that they are reloading.
> 
> Doug Wiggins never stops going full speed. Jerome Dyson can play all over the court and his 3-point shooting ability will be a big bonus. Stanley Robinson is a phenomenal leaper.
> 
> UConn's guards, which will also include A.J. Price, Craig Austrie and Rob Garrison, will be tough, quick and athletic. The wing players will get out and defend. And the big men – Jeff Adrien, especially, will bring a toughness down low. Hasheem Thabeet has a very developed frame for a 7-foot-3 teenager.










UNC Pick-up Game Report (7/13/06)


> Wayne Ellington - 11 pts, 5-7 fg, 1 3pt
> Wayne ets my vote for most impressive freshman on the court today. Everyone knows about the jump shot, and that, of course, was a thing of beauty, but he also made impressive plays on the offensive boards, showed off his nice handle in transition and made a bunch of great passes. Back to the jumpers - he gets such high arc that it's hard to tell where it's going to come down, but he swished all but one of his jumpers (I think). The crossover I mention below in the highlights dropped some jaws, and the three coming off the screen was pretty, too.
> 
> Tyler Hansbrough - 19 pts, 7-12 fg
> Some people have been saying he's a lot bigger, but I think he's just added lean muscle. His upper body looks a bit bigger, but moreso it just looks more muscular. Either way, he's still a beast just going to work on the low blocks. He had some trouble scoring on May at times, but worked the jump hook and spin move well to keep May off balance. If he can put up that many points on an NBA power forward, it's hard to find a reason to complain. Loved seeing how fired up he got when it was game-point and the ref called a loose-ball foul on him. The fire in those eyes! He was fouled 5 times going to the hoop, so that's why he had 7 fg's, but 19 points. Just a machine.










Former George Mason hoops star ends NFL dream (7/15/06)


> It is believed that Lewis, who was instrumental in George Mason's surprise run to a Final Four berth last season, will explore his basketball options.
> 
> In four college basketball seasons, Lewis, who earned two football letters in high school, averaged 12.2 points and 7.2 rebounds per game. A tough rebounder, it was Lewis' physical style and his ability to run the floor which initially drew the interest of NFL scouts.



Shoe camps mark highlight of summer preps season (7/13/06 - Updated)









Mid-majors make recruiting progress (7/14/06 - Updated)


> INDIANAPOLIS - Jim Larranaga still talks about George Mason’s incredible Final Four run everywhere he goes — at fundraisers and camps, around coaches and especially when he’s recruiting.
> 
> If last year’s success has done anything, it has given Larranaga more credibility when he walks into a home. Prep players now are more willing to take calls and make unofficial visits, and no longer confuse the northern Virginia school with neighbors such as George Washington and James Madison.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 17, 2006​







Thoughts and observations from the recruiting trail (7/17/06)


> As good as those two guards are, however, the best player at the Peach Jam -- and, I would argue, the best player in the entire class of 2007 -- was Singler. As I mentioned earlier, Singler played on the USA Basketball team in San Antonio, but he was a little banged up on the day I was there so I didn't get a true evaluation. I had also seen Singler play last summer, but I didn't realize just how good this kid is until I watched him play twice in North Augusta.
> 
> I know this is going to sound ridiculous, but Singler plays like a combination of Larry Bird and Magic Johnson. He's certainly not as good as those guys were, but he does have the varied scoring skills of Bird as well as the passing and leadership prowess of Magic. Singler is also redolent of Adam Morrison, but he's a much better defender and rebounder than Morrison was in college. Wherever Singler ends up next year (his list is down to Arizona, Duke, Kansas, UCLA and Washington), he will immediately make that team a national-title contender.










Where will the big prospects end up? (7/17/06)


> Is he committed? Is he not committed? That is the question concerning the country's No. 1 prospect, O.J. Mayo. Despite reports from various media outlets that Mayo had given a commitment to Coach Tim Floyd and Southern Cal, the answer right now is that Mayo is not committed to the Trojans. At the recent Reebok ABCD Camp in Teaneck, NJ, Mayo told Rivals.com that he has not committed to USC. He also denied that a private commitment with USC existed. Instead, he said that USC is one of three schools on his short list, which also includes Kansas State and Florida.










Jayhawks Dazzling in Pickup Games (7/15/06)


> The new kids on the block continued to impress during pickup games on Friday, with Sherron Collins putting on a dribbling clinic, and Darrell Arthur hanging tough down low. Here’s a look at who showed up wearing their game faces.
> 
> Sherron Collins: Collins continues to be the most exciting player on the court (Julian Wright comes in a close second with his too-good-for-a-big-man court vision, but more on that later). Collins pulled out a dazzling isolation move nearly every time he touched the ball.










Peach Jame Top-Performers: Part I (7/17/06)


> The high-scoring Team Florida duo of Nick Calathes and Chandler Parsons put on a show at the NIKE Peach Jam and each earned a spot among the top ten performers at the event.
> 
> National Basketball Analyst Jerry Meyer ranks and breaks down the first half of top ten at the Peach Jam.










Terps Q&A with Heather A. Dinich (7/16/06)


> Ed, Washington, D.C.: Do you think it is Gary's strategy to get somewhat lesser recruits (in top 75 to 150) that he can train and who will stay the whole four years? Or is it just too tough these days for Maryland to compete in the ACC for top 50 talent?
> 
> Heather A. Dinich: There's no question Gary has made a reputation for himself by developing lower-profile recruits. At the same time, it says something about the state of the program that Jai Lucas, one of the country's top guards, is leaning towards Oklahoma State and Kentucky instead of Maryland, where his father played. It's not just the ACC Maryland is competing with.










Quotes from Tubby Smith teleconference (7/17/06)


> Do you think the influence of fan message boards is a distraction to the program?
> "Absolutely. You have people second guessing everything you do and making comments about things that aren't true. I know the freedom of speech and freedom to say what you want, that's all one thing, but it's really asinine to be honest with you. I don't think it helps anyone. As far as recruiting is concerned, we have some of the most loyal and most fanatical fans in the country and they see one thing or they put something on the message board it's the gospel. It's something we all have to monitor; it's another element that's in the process of recruiting and the process of coaching. At first it was the call-in shows and now it's gone to this. Eventually who knows where it will lead. I'm not much on the message boards, you can see how it can get out of control, like the ‘Facebooks' and ‘Myspace' all the stuff that's creating problems for a lot of people."










Recruiting begins with staff (7/14/06)


> The assembling of Herb Sendek's staff was accomplished in a fashion reflective of the understated Arizona State basketball coach. Despite the lack of fanfare, this might prove to be the most productive lineup he convenes during his tenure in Tempe.
> 
> Assistants Mark Phelps and Archie Miller worked in the ACC trenches with Sendek at North Carolina State, and Dedrique Taylor has coached at four West Coast universities while forging important west-of-the-Mississippi recruiting relationships.










Versatile, Hardworking and Fun Loving -What's not to like about Singler? (7/17/06)


> Versatile, hardworking and fun loving were the words his high school assistant coach used to describe Kyle. One of the main reasons I wanted to go to the Peach Jam was to get my first view of Kyle Singler. I was able to get a good idea of the kids skills after viewing four contests. Before the ball was thrown up I couldn't help but think that Singler looked like an average kid, but once the game started, you could soon see what all the buzz was about.
> 
> It didn't take long to see that Singler was a well rounded player. One prospects Mom referred to him as the next Dirk Nowitzki. I won't put that kind of pressure on young Singler yet, but after the weekends performance, he is surely atop his class.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Singler a Larry Bird, Magic Johnson mix? Wow.

Annointed the best prospect in '07? Makes the team he joins an instant title contender? No.

Singler's a good player, but he's not the fantastic passer of the ball Seth makes him out to be. Nor the defender. He hustles though. I think he's overrated in the article.

OJ is, and will remain, the best prospect in '07 even if Love and co. outshine him in camps. It's the stigma around OJ that will keep him ranked #1, worthy or not.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Singler a Larry Bird, Magic Johnson mix? Wow.
> 
> Annointed the best prospect in '07? Makes the team he joins an instant title contender? No.
> 
> ...



i've seen singler play and the kid is a special all around player, i think the thing that makes him probably the most attractive recruit out there is i think there is a real possibility he could stay in school at least 2 years and maybe 3, rare indeed for a top 5 player. forget the bird and magic talk though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why do we always have t o compare these kids to the best that ever play the game? they're going against 16 and 17 year olds for goodness sakes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 18, 2006​







&







Washington adds LSU to schedule (7/17/06)


> SEATTLE -- Washington will host Final Four participant Louisiana State in December, two games after its annual in-state showdown with Gonzaga, according to a schedule the school has released.
> 
> The Huskies, who advanced to the Sweet 16 before losing to top-seeded Connecticut in overtime last March, will play in Spokane against the Zags on Dec. 9. After a home game Dec. 16 against Portland State, Washington will face LSU in the first meeting between the schools since 1985.
> 
> *For the second consecutive season, Washington will play only one game away from home before Pac-10 play begins.*










&







Sampson needs to back off Illinois recruit (7/18/06)


> Maybe Sampson isn't fully aware that this isn't football and that verbal commitments usually account for something in the land of the hardwood.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with Sampson making a call to Gordon's high school coach, Doug Mitchell, after he got the job at IU and taking the temperature of Gordon now that there's a new coach at the State U.



All-Time Fantasy Teams (7/17/06)


> Rules:
> 
> 1. Your must have played your entire collegiate career only during 1 specific decade (sorry Pete Maravich, Oscar Robertson, etc.)
> 
> ...










&








PG's at Memphis and UCLA ready for challenge (7/18/06)


> Point guards Darren Collison and Andre Allen were like drivers with their learner's permits last season.
> 
> Yes, they could drive the car. But only with adult supervision.
> 
> On June 18 each of them got the keys to a Cadillac. Now it's up to them to see if they can find the cruise control to keep the basketball programs at UCLA and Memphis running as smoothly as they did last season.










Dascenzo: A book for true Duke fans
 (7/17/06)


> DURHAM -- True, the bookshelves these days are cluttered with some of your favorite topics. But every Duke fan who still gets chills from remembering Bobby Hurley's 3-pointer against UNLV in the '91 semis will want a copy of John Roth's "The Encyclopedia of Duke Basketball" (Duke University Press).
> 
> Not due out until sometime in October, Roth meticulously has researched -- and from A to Z -- every name and cornerstone that ever touched royal blue.










Duhon has raised more than $425,000 for storm-ravaged Slidell, La (7/18/06)


> DURHAM - Chris Duhon was supposed to be celebrating his birthday last August.
> 
> Instead, the Chicago Bulls guard and former Duke basketball star watched his hometown of Slidell, La., drown as Hurricane Katrina pounded the Gulf Coast.
> 
> ...










Razorbacks look to big men, Ervin (7/18/06)


> LITTLE ROCK (AP) -- Basketball season is still a few months away, so forgive Stan Heath if he's not sure how his lineup will look.
> 
> Arkansas is still trying to figure out how to replace Ronnie Brewer and Jonathon Modica, its top two scorers from 2005-06.










No rest for best (7/18/06)


> For many high-profile recruits - and for the college coaches still shopping for a superstar - July has become more important than the high school season and averages about twice as many games. There are 222 NCAA-certified camps and tournaments this month, making just as much competition off the court to line up players, teams and dates. College coaches scurry to scout the nation's elite high school players before the NCAA evaluation period ends Aug. 1.










Smith may tinker with positions (7/18/06)


> "Randolph is a player who I think can play the power-forward spot," Smith said. UK experimented with Morris a bit last season, but the player's half-season suspension and the Cats' precarious status for post-season play made it difficult to evaluate how well Morris could play power forward.










Recruits tip scales to Boilers (7/18/06)


> In 1984, Purdue landed basketball players Troy Lewis, Todd Mitchell and Everette Stephens. The trio led the Boilermakers to four consecutive 20-win seasons, spending most of their junior and senior seasons ranked in the top 10.
> 
> On Monday, Robbie Hummel gave Purdue another set of recruits that ranks with the best in program history when he announced he would play for coach Matt Painter.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

does that writer know John Lucas III also didn't attend Maryland, what did she expect


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

E.J.: Staying at Illinois

"I have listened to Indiana, but the whole thing has gotten exaggerated. Nothing really bothered me, except when (internet reports) said I de-committed (from Illinois), because that just wasn't true. I just don't know where people got that."

EJ talks about all the IU fans, everywhere he goes, trying to get him to change his mind. He goes on to say "I'm still committed, and I'm still going there. I'm getting a little bit of background on IU, just listening to what they have to say. But I'm going to Illinois."

EJ did say that he has cut off communication with every other school, except IU, that has made an effort to continue recruiting him.

Ej says that he wears an Illini shirt "pretty much every day, even to the Indiana vs Kentucky All-Star games."

On Derrick Rose;
"It was great playing with him. We really shared the ball. We just basically scored like we wanted to, almost every possession. He makes things so much easier for me. For the whole team, really"

EJ confirmed that he will play with Mean Street Express again this weekend (old news here  )

"He's a great guy to just hang out with (Rose). Plus, I just haven't had too many chances to play with a guy who is as good as he is out on the court, especially not one who plays basically just like I do. It's fun."

EJ says that the business of recruiting can wait, they barely discuss recruiting in fact. though EJ goes on to say "I can tell that illinois is right there (in the running) with him."

"I don't think I really said anything to him about Illinois. Basically, what I'm trying to do is just give him a taste for what it's like when we play together.

I mean, he knows I want him at Illinois. I told him already. I don't want to push him. He's getting that from other people. I just want him to see what it could be like if we got the chance to play together in college."

[More in URL]

I cant read it but got this from the IlliniBoard! Also a new scout article with the topic about him staying.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 18, 2006​







Kentucky reports MySpace violation (7/19/06)


> LEXINGTON, Ky. (AP) -- Kentucky self-reported a secondary NCAA violation because of postings on a potential recruit's MySpace.com Web site, apparently by fans.
> 
> The postings on the site of West Virginia high school basketball star Patrick Patterson, who just completed his junior year at Huntington High School, tried to entice him to attend Kentucky, WLEX-TV in Lexington reported.










Interview with Oklahoma Coach Jeff Capel (7/19/06)


> As many of you know Jeff Capel took over the HC job at Oklahoma. I was able to catch up with him for a great interview. You could see how the former Duke players bonded. He came by and gave me a pat on the shoulder as I sat near the Duke staff during the Peach Jam and I later talked with him just after he had chatted with another former Dukie, Tommy Amaker.










If only every month could be July for Tommy Amaker (7/19/06)


> It has become another terrific July for Michigan coach Tommy Amaker. If only every month could be July. If only the Wolverines were not forced to deal with the months of November, December, January and February.
> 
> Of course, we already know they're not asked to do anything important in March.
> 
> Michigan received a re-commitment this week from guard prospect Alex Legion, a smooth point/wing hybrid who stands 6-4 and stood out frequently with his play at the Reebok ABCD Camp earlier this month. Legion had chosen the Wolverines last November, reconsidered in the spring, but now says he's certain he wants to play for Michigan.










Kansas State announces 2006-07 schedule (7/19/06)


> MANHATTAN, Kan. -- The national spotlight that already has defined the short tenure of Kansas State basketball coach Bob Huggins doesn't appear to be dimming.
> 
> School officials announced their 2006-07 men's basketball schedule Wednesday, highlighted by four nationally televised games, including two appearances on ESPN's "Big Monday" and the Wildcats' first appearance on ABC Sports in nearly 20 years










Williams confident Terps will be back in NCAAs (7/19/06)


> Yes, Maryland has missed the NCAA Tournament the past two seasons, but let's put the current state of the Terrapins into some perspective.
> 
> Gary Williams' challenge this season pales in comparison to where he was in 1989, taking over at his alma mater following the aftermath of Len Bias' tragic death and subsequent NCAA-violation-plagued three-year reign of Bob Wade.
> 
> ...










Michigan recruit commits to UA (7/19/06)


> Shooting guard Laval Lucas-Perry of Flint, Mich., gave a verbal commitment to the UA basketball program at a news conference this morning.
> 
> Lucas-Perry is a 6-foot-2 junior at Luke M. Powers Catholic High in Flint. He was also recruited by Michigan State, Michigan, Iowa, Wisconsin, Boston College and Penn State.










EKU basketball schedules UK, Ohio State (7/19/06)


> Another bit of Kentucky's 2006-07 basketball schedule became known yesterday when Eastern Kentucky announced it will play at UK.
> 
> The Colonels will face UK on Dec. 29 in Rupp Arena. It will mark the neighboring schools' first game since a first-round meeting in the 2005 NCAA Tournament.










Williams anxious to jump back in (7/19/06)


> DURHAM - The year 2006 may belong to Jason Williams. That's hard to fathom considering the former Duke basketball star nearly lost his life in a motorcycle accident three years ago. He was left with a broken pelvis, a mangled left knee and nerve damage in his left leg. He also lost his NBA career.
> 
> Now Williams, 24, is ready to reclaim it. After a slow recovery, the 2002 consensus college player of the year worked out for 10 NBA teams last month. He said Monday he's waiting on two teams.










Sampson: No reason to panic (7/19/06)


> BLOOMINGTON, Ind. -- Purdue 3, Indiana 0.
> 
> That's the in-state basketball recruiting score after Valparaiso's Robbie Hummel, Franklin Central's JaJuan Johnson and East Chicago Central's E'twaun Moore orally committed to the Boilermakers.










XU opens Nov. 17 (7/19/06)


> Xavier's men's basketball team will play Virginia Commonwealth on Friday, Nov. 17 in the first round of the 2006 U.S. Virgin Islands Paradise Jam at the University of the Virgin Islands.










Redick and Williams embark on pro careers: Duke plans to retire both players' jerseys (7/19/06)


> Even though Duke bowed out in the Sweet 16 this past season, Cameron Indoor Stadium's rafters will become a little more crowded next season.
> 
> Head coach Mike Krzyzewski has recommended that J.J. Redick and Shelden Williams both have their jerseys retired during ceremonies next season, a senior Athletics Department official confirmed to The Chronicle.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This Myspace thing that UK is reporting is potentially a huge issue. I predict it will take all of 10 minutes before opposing fans start putting up tons of posting from rival schools on players myspace's.

I'm sure TM has already done it for some UNC recruits.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> This Myspace thing that UK is reporting is potentially a huge issue. I predict it will take all of 10 minutes before opposing fans start putting up tons of posting from rival schools on players myspace's.
> 
> I'm sure TM has already done it for some UNC recruits.


Kentucky is far and away the worst at this. First hand, I know it happens all the time. UK, UNC, and a bunch of other universities have "use to be" college students harass, that'd be the word for it, top 50 players of future classes all the time. They literally will bug the crap out of these players on myspace, until the player eventually quits the site or changes his username. I'm not sure why, but some players fall victim while others don't have a single UK grad harrassing them.

It's probably more of a deterrence for the guys though. If someone bugs you enough, are you really going to consider Kentucky? No, you just think **** what a bunch of no life, scum bag myspace whores. The players feel the same way.

This has been happening for a long time, how on earth does the NCAA expect to control it? The UK scums can just PM the guys flooding their inboxes.

I personally have no respect for UK or the UK program, so take that as you may. It may upset some on here, but the university has had knowledge of this happening for a long time, yet hasn't come out and publicly stated they don't condone it until now. And they wonder why Tubby's having a hard time recruiting? 

I could name plenty of players who fall victim to this method.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 21, 2006​







Georgia's Brophy dies in wreck (7/21/06)


> Athens — Kevin Brophy, a 21-year-old junior on Georgia's basketball team, died in a two-car accident Thursday night near Greensboro.
> 
> Brophy was driving home alone to Savannah from Athens in a late-model BMW owned by his girlfriend, Molly Ramage. His car collided with another vehicle, according to police. Brophy died at the scene.










Capable Of Second-Chance Points (7/20/06)


> STORRS -- A.J. Price was at Gampel Pavilion Wednesday night, doing all the things that help him feel normal again.
> 
> Price, UConn's 6-foot-2 guard, was introduced to some of his new teammates, then threw lobs from his hip during an intense series of pickup games. He pulled up for jumpers, zipped no-look passes and penetrated the lane, hesitating and twisting his way to a handful of impressive baskets. He walked off shortly before midnight, strolling through a hallway, stopping to step on a scale and grab a drink, signing an autograph for a kid attending coach Jim Calhoun's basketball camp.










Patterson's mom surprised by uproar (7/21/06)


> HUNTINGTON -- Tywanna Patterson had no clue that her son's personal Web site would become national news.
> 
> And, she was just as unaware as the fans who posted recruiting pleas on his MySpace.com page that they were violating NCAA rules.





> "I don't want Kentucky getting in trouble, I really don't," she said. "I kind of feel bad for Tubby (Smith, Kentucky's head coach) because he had to report it. We didn't report it, they had to report it themselves, and it wasn't something they did.










Oden's return might be January (7/20/06)


> LAS VEGAS - Ohio State University freshman-to-be Greg Oden's wrist surgery has been well-documented.
> 
> The 7-foot, 260-pounder, who had surgery on June 16 to repair a torn ligament in his right wrist, said he won't return to the court until "probably January some time."
> That could take him to the Big Ten schedule.










High-tech pressure on teens (7/21/06)


> You must consider Kenny Walker old school now. He's only 41, and most of us can remember him pedaling through the air, but he's old school.
> 
> He's been cyber-aged.
> 
> You can ask him about the issue du jour -- Internet-hawking college sports fans -- and hear him begin sentences with "When I was growing up" and "Kids today need to understand." On this matter, he sounds really, really ancient.










He's Come A Long Way (7//06)


> STORRS - -- Hasheem Thabeet looked beaten. Curtis Kelly got the ball in the paint, hesitated, drove right and created what appeared to be a clean look at the basket. But with Kelly leaning in, Thabeet shuffled his feet and backpedaled. Without jumping, he reached back with his left hand and blocked Kelly's shot, sending the ball straight down to the court and starting a break in the other direction.
> 
> "He's just unique," UConn coach Jim Calhoun said a few days later. "He's going to change games."
> 
> *"In probably two years, he'll be maybe the most [influential] player in all of college basketball," Calhoun said. "Give him two years."*



Rivals' Mailbag (7/19/06)


> Who would be on your preseason All-Big East starting five? Do you like Marquette's Dominic James or Villanova's Mike Nardi at point? Louisville's Terrence Williams or DePaul's Sammy Mejia at the two? Georgetown's Jeff Green or Villanova's Curtis Sumpter at forward? Pittsburgh's Aaron Gray, Louisville's David Padgett or Georgetown's Roy Hibbert at center?





> I'm a big North Carolina fan but I'm really into basketball. So I'm wondering after UNC this year in the ACC who will finish second, Duke or Georgia Tech?










The Chase is on to be best in the Pac (7/21/06)


> Here's the deal: Lute Olson is about to enter his 24th season as head basketball coach at Arizona. In that time, he has produced 31 NBA draft picks, including 12 first-rounders. He has also developed 30 All-Americans. Still, Olson has publicly stated freshman wing Chase Budinger -- yet to dribble a ball or take a shot for the Wildcats -- has a good chance of being the best prospect ever to play for him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 21, 2006, Part II​







Brown willing to lend a hand (7/21/06)


> Out of coaching for now, maybe forever, Larry Brown will stay involved with the game of basketball during the 2006-07 season.
> 
> The 65-year-old Naismith Basketball Hall of Famer, who was recently fired by the New York Knicks, told the New York Post he’d be a roving instructor this fall and winter, visiting practices of various NBA and college teams.
> 
> “Maybe I can be some help without it being a burden. I think I’ll be able to stay involved,” said Brown, who at some point will visit Kansas University, where he led the Jayhawks to the 1988 NCAA title.










A banner day for KU barn (7/20/06)


> Bill Self, on a late-afternoon stroll Wednesday in Allen Fieldhouse, gazed at the building’s four new national championship banners hanging high in the north rafters.
> 
> “They look great. It certainly does a much better job of paying honor to those respective teams,” Self, Kansas University’s men’s basketball coach, said of the 1988, 1952, 1923 and 1922 title squads, now memorialized with 9-feet-by-13-feet banners situated under a new “Pay Heed, All Who Enter: Beware of the Phog” sign.










 CHN Interview: Rick Pitino (7/20/06)


> It took four seasons, for Rick Pitino to take Louisville into the Final Four. But in his fifth year, after the Cardinals lost a lot of experienced players, the team started slowly and finished with a 21-13 record. This year, despite the graduation of Taquan Dean, the coaching staff and fans alike have high hopes for another deep postseason run. We'd like to thank one of the most accomplished coaches in NCAA history for taking the time out to chat with CHN.










VAUGHT: Give Tubby credit (7/21/06)


> It’s been easy — and popular — this summer to second-guess a lot of things about the Kentucky basketball program. Most of the time, Tubby Smith has had no one but himself to blame for the constructive criticism.
> 
> However, let’s give Smith credit for finally sharing some positive input about next season that has to give UK fans some reason for optimism. Smith admitted Monday on the Southeastern Conference teleconference that he planned to move Joe Crawford to shooting guard — the position Crawford wanted to play when he came to UK — and was open to using Randolph Morris more at power forward — the spot he likely would play in the NBA.










UA gets Michigan shooting guard (7/20/06)


> Perry, Lucas and their three daughters all attended college in Michigan. Perry played basketball for current ESPN college basketball analyst Dick Vitale at Detroit in the 1970s, and sister Victoria Lucas-Perry is a senior guard at Michigan State.
> 
> The Lucas-Perry family is big on athletics as well as academics. Laval has a 3.2 grade-point average, and the patriarch says no C's are allowed. That will continue for Laval in college, said Perry, who has an engineering degree and is married to a dentist.










It's a brand-new text for Sampson at Indiana (7/20/06)


> If not the good Lord then certainly the NCAA, which hit Sampson with penalties preventing him from making recruiting calls or off-campus recruiting visits in light of an investigation that found he and his staff made 577 impermissible phone calls while at Oklahoma between 2000-04.
> 
> Sampson called it careless.
> 
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 22, 2006​







Vegas Tournaments Tip Off (7/22/06)


> Bayless will not play with the Magic this weekend, instead he’ll suit up for EBO, the team that Jamelle Horne plays for. You can bet that he’ll get an earful from Horne on the virtue of the Wildcats and *we hear that Bayless is still very interested in the Cats.*










Stucky's rare talent key for Eastern Kentucky (7/22/06)


> The year of the mid-major left the best player in the mid-major ranks behind.
> 
> While Bradley, George Mason and Wichita State were making their Cinderella runs through the NCAA Tournament, Eastern Washington's Rodney Stuckey spent his postseason like most college basketball fans: Cheering on the underdogs.










UCLA gives Howland new 7-year deal (7/21/06)


> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - Ben Howland has been rewarded for his quick rebuilding job.
> 
> Howland agreed to a seven-year contract with UCLA on Friday that will keep the men's basketball coach in Westwood through the 2012-13 season.
> 
> *The 49-year-old Howland will make a guaranteed $1.5 million for the upcoming season and have that figure bumped to $1.6 million by the completion of the deal.*










http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/15097746.htmUK releases more of its schedule (7/22/06)


> The University of Kentucky released its 2006-07 men's basketball non-conference schedule yesterday, and it includes the EA Sports Maui Invitational, eight regular-season games in Rupp Arena and matchups with traditional foes North Carolina, Indiana and Louisville.
> 
> *Former Georgia Tech coach Bobby Cremins brings his first College of Charleston team to Rupp on Nov. 28.*










Boilers add more home talent (7/22/06)


> cott Martin's decision to play basketball at Purdue was based on many factors, but two stood out: the coach he'll be playing for and the guys he'll be playing with.
> 
> "One of the most important things is the relationship with the coaching staff," said Martin, who Friday became the fourth in-state player ranked among the nation's top 100 incoming seniors to orally commit to Purdue.










KU releases 2006-07 basketball schedule (7/22/06)


> Kansas University released its 2006-07 basketball schedule this morning, which will feature sixteen national telecasts, *a match-up with defending NCAA champion Florida and a home game against 2006 NCAA Sweet 16 participant Boston College.*
> 
> In all, 16 of the Jayhawks' 31 contests will be televised nationally, including conference tilts against Texas, Texas A&M and Oklahoma State, and non-conference bouts against Boston College, DePaul and Southern California. The Jayhawks will appear three times on CBS, 12 times on ESPN/ESPN2 (including four Big Monday telecasts) and once on ABC. In addition, ESPN's College Gameday will come to Lawrence for the second time in three seasons, when the Jayhawks square off against Texas A&M on the network's featured game Feb. 3. KU hosted Gameday in its inaugural season in 2005.










Krzyzewski Melds a National Team From Young Stars (7/22/06)


> LAS VEGAS, July 21 — In the middle of practice, with several drills going on at once, Mike Krzyzewski walked among the bounce passes, the cutting players and the shouting assistants. He sidled up to LeBron James. Without raising his voice or changing his expression, Krzyzewski said something to James, the 21-year-old wunderkind whose N.B.A. nickname is King James.
> 
> James leaned down to listen and immediately tucked in his jersey. He went on playing, missed a 3-pointer, then tucked in his jersey even tighter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Unbelieveable!!! Down 3 Points In Closing Seconds O.J. Mayo Converts 4-Point Play To Lead D-1 Greyhounds To An Incredible 83-82 Win Over MeanStreets Express, Rose Finishes With 21 Points, 14 Rebounds, 12 Assists*
Chicago Hoops
July 23, 2006
Email Questions/Comments To [email protected] 

What a finish!! Down by three points with just seconds left in the game O.J. Mayo got fouled on a three-point attempt, but still hit the three-point basket, and then sank the game-winning free throw with under three seconds remaining to seal a 83-82 victory for the D-1 Greyhounds over MeanStreets Express. 

The most hyped matchup of the year more than lived up to its billing as O.J. Mayo and Derrick Rose finally got a chance to go head-to-head and went at it! Mayo finished the game with 26 points including 6 three-point baskets, no turnovers. Rose finished with 21 points, 14 rebounds and 12 assists.. Eric Gordon finshed the game with 28 points and 8 rebounds despite missing a stretch of the game with 4 fouls. 

[Here]


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 24, 2006​







Fresh mix could be the key to Heels' title run (ESPN Summer Preview ACC) (7/24/06)


> North Carolina is the obvious choice to win the ACC. The Tar Heels are loaded with talent and should be a hot pick to make the Final Four.
> 
> It won't happen, though, if the team's sophomores -- especially the three who aren't named Tyler Hansbrough -- fail to welcome a stellar freshman class with open arms. [/b]










Pocius Scores 20 Per In Euro Championships (7/24/06)


> Martynas Pocius, a Vilnius, Lithuania, native, averaged 20.0 points per game while shooting 55.4 percent (62-of-112) from the field to guide Lithuania to a 3-5 record and a seventh place finish at the Ostchem Under-20 European Championship (July 14-23).

















Kevin Love will play for … (7/24/06)


> Love told me Sunday night that he will hold a press conference here in Las Vegas on Tuesday to announce his college of choice. The popular thought is that Love is a lock for UCLA. *But I doubt anyone who saw him wear a North Carolina hat in the hotel on Saturday thought so. Hmmm.*










Big-time ballers take over Las Vegas (7/24/06)


> The thing about Vegas is there's just so doggone much going on. This is true not only in the areas of entertainment, gambling and the art of achieving various stages of undress for money, but also in the realm of summer basketball tournaments.
> 
> I could give you 400-500 words on the ebb and flow of the O.J. Mayo legend, but that would only do justice to one small part of my Sunday adventure at the Reebok Big Time Tournament. The only way to do this right is skim through the highlights, and there were many:










Love, SCA teammates too much for Mayo (7/24/06)


> LAS VEGAS - OK, if you'd been struggling of late for a nice working definition of "letdown," I hope you were one of the 4,000 or so fans crammed into Foothill High's main gymnasium Sunday night for the Reebok Big Time pool play "showdown" between the Southern California All-Stars and Cincinnati-based D-1 Greyhounds.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 25, 2006​







Patterson's mom: UK not at fault, he's still interested (7/2/06)


> "It hasn't deterred us from Kentucky," Tywanna Patterson said. "It hasn't hurt recruiting for Kentucky. Not at all."
> 
> Tyrone Nash, the late entry in UK's search for a forward prospect, plans to make a decision about his basketball future early next month after finishing the AAU summer circuit, his father said. Nash, a 6-6 forward, has to decide whether to attend prep school in 2006-07 or take a scholarship offer from such schools as UK, Notre Dame, St. John's and Marquette.
> 
> Sidney Nash, the player's father, said Kentucky is his choice.










Love-fest: Hoop phenom says he'll attend UCLA (7/25/06)


> LAS VEGAS -- Ben Howland was so ecstatic that, according to Kevin Love, the UCLA coach was near tears.
> 
> "He recruited me the longest, since eighth grade when he first got the job, and he ended up with me," said Love, who will return to his native Oregon (he's from Lake Oswego) during Pac-10 play in 2007-08. "When I told him he almost started crying he was so happy."










Kevin Love, a $5 bet and a fight (7/24/06)


> I made a $5 bet with one of Love’s teammates this afternoon regarding Love’s choice. Hey, I’m in Vegas, so I gotta Let It Ride, you know? Anyway, Taylor King, Love’s longtime friend from California who has orally committed to Duke — and recently played with South Medford’s Kyle Singler for USA basketball — said he knew where Love was heading.
> 
> I called his bluff. You see, King said he had a late-night talk with Love Sunday, and during this heart to heart, the Lake Oswego big man spilled the beans, explaining that he was headed to North Carolina. I profusely told King he was full of it. He asked if I wanted to bet. The words, “How much?” flew out of my mouth before I could stop them. Remember, I’m in Vegas.










Huggins' lawyer helps Walker (7/25/06)


> The attorney for former North College Hill basketball star Bill Walker believes the player can win an appeal to regain his eligiblity for the 2006-07 season, Walker’s would-be senior year.
> 
> Cincinnati lawyer Richard Katz, whose clients include former University of Cincinnati coach Bob Huggins (now Kansas State coach), will represent Walker in an appeal hearing Aug. 10 before the Ohio High School Athletic Association Board of Control in Columbus.










Tilford leaving UC (7/25/06)


> Sophomore guard Domonic Tilford is leaving the University of Cincinnati basketball program.
> 
> Tilford confirmed today that he has decided to transfer to another school.
> 
> “I just sat down with my family and decided it was time to go,” Tilford said. “It was OK (at UC). I just felt it was in my best interest to leave.”










LSU Highlights Schedule (7/25/06)


> Fairfield and Central Arkansas will join Mississippi at the Civic Center Nov. 17-19 as the UConn men's basketball team hosts the Hispanic College Fund Classic. The round-robin tournament will feature doubleheaders each day.
> 
> The 14-game, regular season nonconference schedule for the 2006-07 season was released Monday and *the Huskies have marquee matchups at home against Indiana on Jan. 20, at Louisiana State on Jan. 6 and at Georgia Tech on Feb. 11.*










Boilers snagging top Indiana recruits in class of '07 (7/25/06)


> Yesterday's big news in college basketball recruiting was Ohio State. Today's big news is Purdue. Last year, the Buckeyes snagged top prospects like Greg Oden and Mike Conley out of Indiana under the nose of Mike Davis. Now Purdue has snagged four top 100 recruits, all from Indiana, away from new IU coach Kelvin Sampson before he ever really had a chance to get them.



Rivals' Mailbag (7/25/06)


> Just how much are two top-10 recruits worth these days? Georgia Tech is about to find out.
> 
> After enduring an 11-17 season, many are expecting a big turnaround out of the Yellow Jackets, thanks to the addition of five-star prospects Thaddeus Young and Javaris Crittenton.
> 
> Also, will anyone challenge Wisconsin and Ohio State for the Big Ten title? How do Texas A&M's Acie Law and Joseph Jones stack up against the nation's other top inside-outside duos? And how will Florida State cope with the loss of big man Alexander Johnson?










DX Big Time Coverage: Day 3 (7/25/06)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 27, 2006​







U of L will play three basketball games in Canada (7/27/06)


> The University of Louisville men's basketball team will play three collegiate teams in exhibition games on a visit to Ottawa, Canada in September, the school announced Thursday in a press release.
> 
> The Cardinals will depart Louisville for Ottawa on Sept. 1 and will play their first game the following evening (Sept. 2) at Carleton University at 8 p.m










 King's rankings are down but his spirits aren't (7/26/06)


> Taylor King turned 18 a few months ago, but he is a hardened veteran in some respects.
> 
> He just finished his fourth July as a basketball prospect. July is when reputations are built or destroyed, and most players only get a shot or two to grace the stages of the summer camps. King has been around almost long enough to remember when the baseball All-Star Game was as big of a deal as the one that closes the ABCD Camp.










K-State exposed (7/27/06)


> Previous Kansas State coaches could make valid complaints about the program's lack of exposure. That certainly won't be the case for Bob Huggins.
> 
> Network executives might be more enthralled with Huggins' return to college basketball than the growing line of big-name recruits who started considering the Wildcats when the Big 12 school hired Huggins in late March.










MeanStreet Express comes to an end (7/26/06)


> Las Vegas- After capturing the Peach Jam championship, the runaway backcourt of Derrick Rose and Eric Gordon carried the Mean Streets Express to the finals of the Big Time, but the clutch play of Daniel Hackett made the difference for the SoCal All Stars, who once again overcame a halftime deficit to win the championship 69-63.










Love makes Bruins instant Final Four favorites (7/26/06)


> LAS VEGAS - The most newsworthy event on Day 4 of the Las Vegas Marathon of Traveling Team Basketball took place in an auditorium on the campus of Foothill High in the ultimate in Las Vegas suburbia, Henderson.
> 
> If you haven't heard by now (and if you haven't, the chances are you've just ventured into the Scout.com network for the very first time in your life), Kevin Love announced that he would sign a national letter of intent with UCLA in November.










KU will play twice at Orleans Arena (7/26/06)


> The site of the Las Vegas Invitational, to be played over Thanksgiving weekend in Glitter City, has changed.
> 
> Kansas University’s men’s basketball team will meet Ball State on Nov. 24 and defending national champion Florida on Nov. 25 in Orleans Arena, located outside the hotel with the same name.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 29, 2006​







Armstrong The Mentor (7/28/06)


> STORRS -- Hilton Armstrong sat shirtless against a wall in the Fieldhouse on Thursday, dripping with sweat after a series of pickup games. For about an hour, he had played with the eight incoming UConn freshmen, offering range and muscle the kids rarely ran into on the AAU circuit.
> 
> "C'mon Curtis," Armstrong said, challenging Kelly to a game of 1-on-1 while walking back on the court. "Let's go. You ain't got no post moves. Wing play, wing play ... that's all your game is."
> 
> Armstrong was needling Kelly, one of the players coach Jim Calhoun hopes can help fill the frontcourt void created by the departure of Armstrong, Josh Boone and Rudy Gay. Armstrong was having a little fun, but also trying to get the most out of the 6-foot-9 forward from New York.










A New Style (Missouri) (7/29/06)


> At Arkansas it was known as "40 minutes of hell." They called it "the fastest 40 minutes of basketball" at UAB. Missouri fans haven't gotten a chance to take a crack at the next label yet, but new coach Mike Anderson promises they will.
> 
> Anderson says he plans to employ the same style of play with the Tigers.
> 
> That means constant full-court pressure. Defensive traps in every corner. Pushing the pace at all times.










Sorting Out A Zillion Players In Vegas (7/27/06)


> *After watching him play for a day and a half at the adidas Superstar Camp in Suwanee, Ga., earlier this month and then four times at Foothill, *I think Eric Gordon (Mean Streets Express/Indianapolis North Central High) is every bit as worthy of the No. 1 ranking in the Class of 2007 as any other candidate that could be suggested, most notably Kevin Love, O.J. Mayo and Kyle Singler.*










Gillispie proves A&M right with recent success (7/28/06)


> When Billy Gillispie was finishing up his resuscitation of the UTEP program and considering whether Texas A&M would be a suitable next step in his career, the greatest obstacle to his success as an Aggie was obvious:
> 
> If nobody else had done it there, why would he?
> 
> ...










Where the best players ball in the offseason (7/25/06)


> The Run: "You're back in school, Joakim," the emcee crows. At the free throw line Noah, the Florida Gators' sophomore forward and Most Outstanding Player of last year's NCAA tournament, dips his knees and hits the first shot. "Congratulations on winning the NCAAs, but they gonna test you here," the emcee continues as Noah prepares for his second shot. "Ladies and gentleman, he could have gone to the league. Decided to enjoy another year" -- Noah starts his shooting motion -- "spending his parents' cash." Mid-stroke Noah cracks, flashing his gap-toothed grin and shaking his bouquet of long hair before clanging the second shot. The crowd laughs in amusement.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July 29, 2006, Part II​16-year-old draws attention (7/26/06)


> LAS VEGAS - His physique alone is enough to make college coaches salivate.
> 
> Greg Monroe has broad shoulders that project he will become much bigger and stronger than he already is and sculpted arms that dangle from his 6-foot-9 frame.










Roberts hopes to dominate at SU (7/29/06)


> HENRIETTA — Terrence Roberts admits there's a lot left to do in his Syracuse basketball career. Trouble is, he's running out of time.
> 
> Roberts arrived on campus in 2003 with Darryl Watkins, Demetris Nichols and Louie McCroskey as the recruiting class that would continue Syracuse's march into college basketball's promised land following the Orange's first national championship.


----------

